# Jenny is improving



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Here's my IM online Comp journal. 

I am sooooo friggin' motivated after posting stats and pics!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Saturday 20th:

Low carb day

Meal 1:
7whites, 2 yolks
1tsp butter
broccoli, cucumber

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 almonds
1/2 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean beef
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 cbc inch cheese
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
10 almonds
1 tsp butter

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 75 min powerwalk
*Other:
- 75 min Power yoga. That was fun


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

I can actually see my abs even though they're not showing in my pics  Must be something wrong with the camera


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Your pic's do look great Jenny. Are you doing carb cycling?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 20, 2003)

Let me know how you like it Jenny. I know it's worked great for Jodi. I plan to switch to it in Jan or Feb when it's time to cut. Looks like your doing good.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

I know and I'm so excited about it!  I'm going to have competing in May as a goal. If I can't make it, that will still be okay, but competing is my goal!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 20, 2003)

Haha, er, I got redirected here   Hey honey, getting ready for this comp and stuff huh?  Hope the carb cycling is going well and umm, 62 days


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Damnit!! I don't see jennys pics on here. Am I looking in the wrong place again????  Glad your in though Jenny!! yeaaaay!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

Oh Darn Jenny,, Scared of what?? I was expecting to see you at 300 pounds the way you said that. You look GREAT!! Nothing to be ashamed of in the least or scared to post. You guys that look that good and are scared are REALLY making it difficult for me to post pics. 1st thing I should do is remove my avi pic from 2 years ago! I don't look like that now for sure. hahahaha. You look great hun honestly. If I didn't think so I just wouldn't post a comment.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Aww, Fire, thank you!  I really needed to hear that  You are so sweet  I think it is hard for all of us to post pics because we're not where we want to be right now. That's what the comp is all about. But it is REALLY scary, I almost dropped out 
You can't even think of doing that though since this whole comp thing was YOUR idea


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> take a look at my "buildin a better bod" journal you might like my meals...we weigh the same amount and we are the same height and so we could do the same workouts and diet if you want...let me know if thats good for yah...we can always tailor it to your likes and dislikes



That sounds great! Thank you honey! 
But there's one difference. I'm cutting right now for my november trip ya know  Can't be all soft  You think I should continue this carb cycling until then. My cals are still pretty high, around 1700-1750. What are your thoughts?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, Fire, thank you!  I really needed to hear that  You are so sweet  I think it is hard for all of us to post pics because we're not where we want to be right now. That's what the comp is all about. But it is REALLY scary, I almost dropped out
> 
> Well I'm soo glad you got the courage to do it. Honestly Jenny. Besides that you look fabulous.  (Oh it's so easy to say that since I didn't post mine yet) hehehehe
> ...


yea I know I'm totally screwed now.  It's just you good looking people keep ragging on yourselves and I know i'm worse off then some of you so I'm thinking,, what are they going to think expecially since you all have seen my other pics  from 2 summers ago (example: in avitar).   
I can hear it now:   "oh fire you poor thing,, so how long have you been in traction?  Oh fire so how long did the doctors give you to live?      
Oh well, like you said I started this I have no choice now.  I'll have them up by this time next week.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

Fire, c'mon!! We love you, no matter what your pics looks like!! Your avvy shows that you can be a ripped hottie and have done it before! I'm sure you have nothing to worry about honey! And even if you are a 300 pound Jack, we are not going to "think" anything. Nothing else than "he is brave and man he's going to kick som ass"! 
I  mean it, now go get them pics up


----------



## Jenny (Sep 20, 2003)

As long as you're not wearing those famous pants, then we might flame you a little


----------



## firestorm (Sep 20, 2003)

awww your soo darn sweet!!!  hahahaha (the pants that was good.)  Well I praise the Lord I'm not 300 lbs.  I'm about 210 still but just not as well proportioned as before.  your words are highly motivating though and I very much appreciate every one of them.  with the exception of the rememberance of the "famous pants"  hahaha


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

Sunday 21st:

High carb day

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam, sweetner

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 medium apple
5 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
2/3 cup brown rice
medium apple (as dessert when the family were eating ice cream  )
broccoli

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam, sweetner

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Won't make all of my meals today.

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 75 min kickboxing class


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I bet you are just being damn silly and we'll all say "what kind of crap were you talking before"
> yea I wish,not the case. honest.
> 
> We're all here for you sweets!  That's what this whole comp thing is about. It was a really great idea you popped!



thanks Jenn,, yea I pop a thing here and there.  lol


----------



## Eggs (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey Sexy!

Diet and routine is looking good 

Hey Fire, hows it going.  Yeh, this comp was a good idea... dont be worried about looking your best right now, thats what the "after" pics are for bro!  Haha, I might enter just to make the other guys feel better


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey honey! 

Thank's


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey Sexy!
> 
> Diet and routine is looking good
> ...



Yea right Eggs I already know what you look like.  Your already the "after"  hahahaha      Anyhows,,,all going pretty well here. Just keeping busy like always. Hope all is good with you too!!!  Peace bro.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 21, 2003)

That's it! if I click on one more pic where someone claims to be fat or is scared because they think everyone else will laugh and I see differently I'm gonna flip.  Jenny you have nothing to worry about, the way you look now you'll be ready by Jan. and have the rest of the time to perfect and maintain.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

Thanks manic lion!   But you know, fat is all relative. To a 300pound Kate, being able to get into the car without a problem is being in better shape. To me being in better shape is having a six pack. We are our biggest critics. So please don't flip 
Your pics look good too and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey baby J.
> your food looks great for the high carb day but remember to add one fruit to your carb meals (3 meals) and only have fat and protein with the other 2.
> 1700 isnt alot for cutting hun...its quite low actually.



Okay! Yesterday was actually a bit weird since I didn't get all of my meals in 
So okay, I'm supposed to have 3 carb meals and three no carb meals? I didn't know that  Adding a fruit is no prob though, I love my fruit 

Er, I've always been one of those who's eating too little. I could try raising them a little, but I would probably not loose. On the other hand I do quite a bit of cardio.

Should I add a low carb day too? I'm thinking of doing that this week. How many grams should I go for?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 21, 2003)

Jenny, just wanted to let you know I have my eye on you Kick ass girl


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Jenny, just wanted to let you know I have my eye on you Kick ass girl



Haha, thanks, I'm glad you do Les  You and J'bo are my inspiration ya know, cause you're so damn hot!! 

And yah, I definately plan on kicking some ass!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jenny you should alternate your days high, low, no, low, high, no and so your calories even out hun...thats what the carb cycling is all about....read the article in Leslies sig and you will understand better.



Okay, then today is low. Don't have time to read that now, I'll miss my client in the gym if I do. But I will read it as soon as I get back 

Thank you honey  Will reply to PM as soon as I can! you're such a good friend


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Hey I need someone to call me and explain this high low no  phylosophy.  I never heard of it.   OK who is going to call me and explalin. I'm not reading


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Monday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
s/f jam
(Q's: Are yolks ok? doesn't say in the article, can I keep my sugarfree jam for now? It has 40kcals per 100g )

Meal 2:
5 oz lean pork
boccoli
(Q's: Should extra fat be added to this meal?)

Meal 3: Post workout!
1 dl whey
2 small apples
(Q's: I should have another carb source, shouldn't I? Should there be fat in this meal?)

This is low carb and I'm supposed to eat 1g per pound of bodyweight?  That is cah-razy. But I like it  So, is that lean mass or jus bodyweight? If bodyweight I should consume close to 150g  That is friggin more than on the high carb days I had before!! I'm so going to be stuffed!! 

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and biceps
- Shoulder presses (J'bo, I don't know what push presses are, I'm a swede ): 3x8
- Arnold presses (these felt good!): 3x8
- Standing laterial raises: 3x8-10
- Seated laterial raises (er, so this should be the lying incline laterials  For posterior, right?): 3x8
- Upright rows (are BB different?): 3x8

- Cable curls: 3x8-10
- Ez bar preacher curls (these suck!): 3x8-10
- DB Hammer curls (I love these!): 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, so I need to buy fish oil caps. 10 a day right? Around how many grams of fat should I be getting? 
Protein, is around 200g okay? Can I keep my morning powerwalks? I love them  It feels so good and gives me time to think and prepare for the day  Ack, I don't want to cut back on cardio..
I really have a hard time thinking that my high carbs will get any higher than low carb days. Cause over 150g is friggin insane!!  Unless I can eat candy  I know I can't though.

I know, lots of questions! Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Btw, is the carb g net carbs or including fiber?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey I need someone to call me and explain this high low no  phylosophy.  I never heard of it.   OK who is going to call me and explalin. I'm not reading



I would do it if you lived in Sweden and it wouldn't cost me a fortune 
Read the article fire, it's a really good read!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Monday 22nd:
> 
> Meal 1:
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, so I need to buy fish oil caps. 10 a day right? Around how many grams of fat should I be getting?
> 
> *15-20 caps a day.  Don't worry about counting your fat.  Just stick with the fish oil and lean protein sources.  Also, if you don't get a high fat meal in such as eggs or beef then add 1 T. PB or Flax for the day*
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Btw, is the carb g net carbs or including fiber?



You should only be counting on the low carb days and not the high carb days.  I included the fiber.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

It is in the article, it says half whole eggs half whites. So if you need 30G of Protein then do 3 Whole Eggs and 3 Egg whites. You don't need any other fat for that meal because that will be considered 1 of the 2 higher fat meals. S/F Jam - well its not really sugar free, they usually still have about 5G Sugar in them per serving. Also, where is t he piece of fruit that goes with the carb meal. Remember 1 small piece of fruit with each carb meal on Low and High Carb days.
* Damn, I loved that jam  Okay, 3 yolk, 3 whites. I actualluy had a small apple now that you mention it, guess I forgot to add that  The fruits are counted in the carb g right? 

Yes Fish Capsules, you want about 15-20 fish caps a day spread out through your meals
*Okay, so maybe about 3-5 to this meal?

On Low Carb Days, you want 3 meals with carbs. Plus a small piece of fruit. Try and make one of your carb meals after your workout
* I will get 4 meals today to get the carbs in, but I'm doing 3 from now on.

1G carb times your current bodyweight and don't forget the fruit 
*Okay 

15-20 caps a day. Don't worry about counting your fat. Just stick with the fish oil and lean protein sources. Also, if you don't get a high fat meal in such as eggs or beef then add 1 T. PB or Flax for the day
* Okay. And two high fat meals per day? Omg, not counting and being in total control is making me pretty scared  But that's good, I need that

Don't stress about it. Listen to your body. Eat your protein and veggie, then your fruit and then eat your carbs til your satisfied. Again listen to your body. This diet works, don't skip your high carb days. Trust me it works, it got me competition ready. 
*Okay  I trust you completly  

You should only be counting on the low carb days and not the high carb days. I included the fiber.
* Okay, including fiber  

THANK YOU JODI!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

TP told me your not really suppose to count the fruit on low carb days, its extra but seeing thats the only day you have to count carbs well, I sometimes counted the fruit on low carb days but don't worry if you don't.

If you don't want 2 high fat meals then don't.  High fat meals, meaning Eggs, Beef, Swordfish, Shark, Salmon.  If you don't want the 2 high fat meals then have 1 high fat meal and in another meal add 1 T. Natty PB or Flax.  Its up to you.  Personally I like the 2 high fat meals because eggs and beef are yummy. 

3-5 Caps per meal is good.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> TP told me your not really suppose to count the fruit on low carb days, its extra but seeing thats the only day you have to count carbs well, I sometimes counted the fruit on low carb days but don't worry if you don't.
> 
> If you don't want 2 high fat meals then don't.  High fat meals, meaning Eggs, Beef, Swordfish, Shark, Salmon.  If you don't want the 2 high fat meals then have 1 high fat meal and in another meal add 1 T. Natty PB or Flax.  Its up to you.  Personally I like the 2 high fat meals because eggs and beef are yummy.
> ...



Okay, I will count it when I feel like it and skip it when I don't 

Okay, well, I eat a lot of salmon. That's on the list of "Approved lean protein sources" in the article though 
Can I do 7 whites and add other fat if I want to? That would be okay I'd think. I do like my Eggs 

Okay, I think I'm all out of questions right now, but there will be more  

Jodi rocks


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Btw, I'm taking 250mg ALA before each carb meal.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I will count it when I feel like it and skip it when I don't
> 
> Okay, well, I eat a lot of salmon. That's on the list of "Approved lean protein sources" in the article though
> ...


----------



## Eggs (Sep 22, 2003)

Like your Eggs do ya honey?  

This diet seems like alot of work, but makes sense too   Certainly does look interesting, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you like it and how you feel (physically) a couple months from now.

Anyways, I'm going to go eat some eggs for breakfast!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, I'm starting tomorrow with a low carb day. Today got a bit messed up from the beginning and I want a clean cycle. So, I'll enjoy some jam and almonds and stuff that won't be allowed tonight and starting tomorrow.
These are the meals I plan for tomorrow, please comment 
Low carb day:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal, sweetner
1 apple
3 fishoil caps

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil caps
(should I add more fat? this meal is during a 10 min break in school and don't have a lot of time to prepare it)

Meal 3: 
1 dl whey
5 fish oil caps
(same Q's as above!)

Meal 4: PW
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
veggies
1 fruit
3 fish oil caps

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 tbsp flax
2 fish oil caps

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 fish oil caps

Tomorrow will be a hard day to prepare for since I'll be in school from 9:00 AM to at least 6:00 PM. Have some hours in between where I'll go to the gym. So meals 2, 3 and 4 will have to be packed. I know I should get more veggies in, which usually isn't a problem for me. 

Comments please


----------



## Stacey (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Jenny! 
Looks like your already kicking some major   

Your pictures look GREAT!!! I can tell you have abs honey..And it is the camera...mine did the same thing! You look SO HOT! Keep up your Great work!!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I'm starting tomorrow with a low carb day. Today got a bit messed up from the beginning and I want a clean cycle. So, I'll enjoy some jam and almonds and stuff that won't be allowed tonight and starting tomorrow.
> These are the meals I plan for tomorrow, please comment
> Low carb day:
> ...


Looks perfect.   No more fat in those meals.  Good job


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Really?  I'm so happy  haha, I was sweating putting together that meal plan . Found out I won't be in school more than a few hours, so I might switch them around a little.
Thanks!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Like your Eggs do ya honey?
> 
> This diet seems like alot of work, but makes sense too   Certainly does look interesting, and I'm looking forward to seeing how you like it and how you feel (physically) a couple months from now.
> ...



Haha, yeah, I like my Eggs  with some klick on, that's just heaven 

Yep, it's a little work before I get the hang of it, but as I do it will be much easier than my old one since I don't have to track every macronutrient down  Yeah, I'm looking forward to that too  60 days sweets!  And today is almost over for me, so make that 59


----------



## aggies1ut (Sep 22, 2003)

Ah this carb-cycling is so confusing. I want to try it, but I'm scared. That's a lot more carbs than I'm used to eating. Good luck with it.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, it is before you get the hang of it  I'm a bit scared too, but I'm going to give it a try. It has worked wonders for Jodi and Les and J'bo and well, just about everyone 

Thank you


----------



## Eggs (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, yeah, I like my Eggs  with some klick on, that's just heaven


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

you are so silly


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Aww, thanks honey! Jodi is a great little helper and I think I've got the diet down now 
Still have some w/o questions, but we can take those tomorrow, now go to bed!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, about my workouts. J'Bo and I discussed this in PMs and came up with this

mon: shoulders and bis
tues: hams, booty & abs
wed: only cardio
thur: back & tris
Fri: quads and chest
sat: active rest 
sun: Cardio/rest

But, I think I'll switch it up a little. My legs don't need a whole lot of special attention right now I think, I just need to lose all that nasty fat on them  Delts, esp posterior, needs some more attention though. And arms needs a little work too. So, I'm putting all leg muscle groups in one day and will work a little extra on shoulders on Chest day, focusing on posterior.
I'm also a but worried about working chest right after triceps, since they will be pretty sore the day after thursday's work.

Oh, and abs will be worked on Fri, mon or wed.

Hmm, any thoughts on this ppl?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

Tuesday 23rd:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal, sweetner
1 peach
2 fish oil caps

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
4.5 oz half frozen chicken breast 
1 cup half raw rice 
veggies
1 small apple
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 tbsp flax
2 fish oil caps

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs and calves:

- Smith squats: 3x8-10
- Smith step back lunges: 3x8-10
- SL deadlifts: 3x8
- Pilé squats: 3x10-15
- Leg extension: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x8

- Calves superset x3:
Standing calf press, seated calf press 

OWW 

Might have to teach spinning tonight since one of the instructors is ill  I don't know if that is possible with these legs

*Cardio:
- AM: 30 min stationary (it was raining, so no powerwalk  )


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, about my workouts. J'Bo and I discussed this in PMs and came up with this
> 
> mon: shoulders and bis
> ...




I got a stupid question how do/or can u do exercises for teh booty as u call it lol


----------



## Jenny (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.exrx.net/Exercise.html  is a great webpage for finding exercises and overall learning about the muscle groups


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 22, 2003)

My moms dead so no


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Oh man, I'm sorry 8 pak. I didn't mean to hurt you



Im just joking with ya both parents are still alice i didnt know what to say.  Pretty mean joke tho. Looked at your split looks fine to me except why u only gonna do hams for legs. cya


----------



## 8 pak man (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That wasn't funny
> 
> Haha, no, that's what I'm saying, moving quads from friday to tuesday.




God i must be stupid or really tired i see what u meant now


----------



## Eggs (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice split sweetie   It allows some rest and yet allows for you to do cardio and work out lots, which you like doing 

Thats alot of booty work baby!  Oooh, I like the way you do that right thar


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 23, 2003)

jenny you could split it this way if you want to concentrate less on the legs...however the more muscle you have in the legs the leaner they will stay.

mon: shoulders and abs
tue: legs and calves
wed: 
thur: chest and bis
fri:
sat: back and tris
sun:

add your cardio in when you like.
does this workout better?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Aww, thanks honey! Jodi is a great little helper and I think I've got the diet down now
> Still have some w/o questions, but we can take those tomorrow, now go to bed!!


Ask away


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> jenny you could split it this way if you want to concentrate less on the legs...however the more muscle you have in the legs the leaner they will stay.
> 
> mon: shoulders and abs
> ...



I know, but I think one day will be fine now. I don't really want bigger legs, even if they get nice definition. My butt definately DON'T need any more muscle. It's a major stick out butt already.

That split is just like my old one, except bis and tris are switched. I think I'll just do:

mon: shoulders and tris
tue: legs and calves
wed: 
thur: chest and bis
fri:
sat: back and delts (posterior)
sun:

What do you think? I definately need a switch up, but it is hard to think outside the box


----------



## Stacey (Sep 23, 2003)

U ROCK JENNY!!!

Have a wonderful Day!


----------



## Eggs (Sep 23, 2003)

Ooh, I'd be happy to give you that massage... remember? 

Haha, I could never lift a weight again and you'd never beat me in wrestling    But yeah, I do need to find a new gym.  Body weight exercises that I'm doing are fun, but not going to encourage huge amounts of muscle growth.

Glad your power is back on!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank you hiker!  I guess we're never happy! My butt has been the part I've been hating all my life while the guys have been lovin it (in some cases worshipping it  ). Makes it damn hard to find pants sometimes cause they're either too big in the waist or too tight over the butt. 

Stace, I saw that you've entered as well!  We will rock this place  

Justy Busty , oooh, I think someone will be in for a surprise, I'm doing kickboxing now, remember?  And please don't drop me on my shoulder this time 

Hey NG!  I'm glad you joined us too! I am pretty much scared to death, but this is the best (read yummiest) dietplan I've seen in years!  Jodi, Les and J'bo are such hotties and that's what really makes me trust it. Good luck NG, I'll be following your progress too!


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm glad you joined us too! I am pretty much scared to death, but this is the best (read yummiest) dietplan I've seen in years!  Jodi, Les and J'bo are such hotties and that's what really makes me trust it. Good luck NG, I'll be following your progress too!



Thanks booty girl I think you will love this plan. Its phsyccologically rewarding and easy to plan, follow and even pack.  Also, high carb days rock


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2003)

Les: I think I'll enjoy it too!  Went carb shopping today for high carb day 

J'bo: Take it easy  I got about 6 as well, got up at 5:00 to fit in cardio. I don't mind though 

Body is feeling tighter already. About 3 weeks of being semi-serious, 1 really serious and another whole in on the belt. That was the last whole so I better make some new ones in a few weeks!  I quit my birth control about 2 weeks ago as well and that might affect fat loss in a good way too 

Today is No carb day, which I feel good about, it's simple and I know how to do them. Hopefully I won't have too much cravings..

Long day in school today, have a good day everyone!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 23, 2003)

Wednesday 24th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil caps

Meal 5:
6 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
4.5 oz chicken breast
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk

I was thinking of doing some HIIT tonight but I am pooped! Almost fell asleep during my last lecture


----------



## Jodi (Sep 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Will  you please look at my split too


Split looks good


----------



## Eggs (Sep 24, 2003)

Mmm, shoulders and biceps are getting more muscular huh?    I like 

Have a good day at school hottie


----------



## Eggs (Sep 24, 2003)

Its on!  

Looking forward to it sweets


----------



## Stacey (Sep 24, 2003)

Just wanted to say HI! 

I bet your Report was awesome!!!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

Okay people, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE no whoring in here! If you've got anything to say to me say it here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21373


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2003)

Thursday 25th:
HIGH carb day

Meal 1:
6 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal, All bran plus
1 small apple
(should there be fo-caps here?)

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
brown rice
1 small apple
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil caps

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
oatmeal, All bran plus
apple
2 fish oil caps

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies
brown rice
apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & Tris
- Seated rows: 3x8-10
- Assisted chins: 3x8
- Lat pulldowns close grip: 3x10
- Lat pulldowns wide grip: 3x8-10

- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8
- kickbacks: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: HIIT  warmup: 5 min jog, 1:1 intervals x8 (8mins), 10 min jog, 10min walk (cooldown)
This kicked my ass!!  Don't think I'll do that on the morning after no carb day again any time soon  Thank god I get some carbs today 
Next time I'm going to make 10mins 
- PM: 30 min walk from gym


----------



## Jenny (Sep 25, 2003)

Carb cycling people (Jodi, J'bo, Les, TP):

What about alcohol? I hardly ever drink, last time I got affected by alcohol was like back in May or April. Though just one or two drinks when I go out can be fun. This weekend is a party weekend with planned things on friday and saturday nights. Is anything allowed? Like vodka and diet coke 
I don't really mind drinking water all night and bringing my proteinshake and fish oil caps  Just need to know my alternatives  Friday is low carb day and Saturday is no carb day. 

Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Sep 25, 2003)

As with any cutting diet, I would steer clear of alcohol

If you MUST have one, vodka and diet coke is an ok choice, as mixed drinks are triple loaded with sugar. You could just get diet coke and "pretend" there is liquor in there so you don't look like a party poopper. I have done it

If you do drink, I would add in an extra no carb day. Don't make this a habit. It does not "make up" for the drinks, but would be my punishment to you


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

No,  I don't really need it. I'll go for the water and diet coke 
Maybe even a protein shake, I can mix it in the bathroom and pretend it's a Baileys drink 

Thank you Leslie


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Friday 26th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
3 fish oil caps
veggies
1 clementine

Meal 3:
7 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 4:
5 oz white fish
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 45 min running. Didn't feel great today, shins were hurting a little and I body just felt overall tired. Might be catching a cold again


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

or a vodka and redbull and you will have so much energy you will burn all the calories off from dancing


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

Crystal light and Stoli (any flavor is good) or Crystal Light and rum.  No alcohol is always better but damn, ya gotta live.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Hmm, now you got me all torn  I think I'll have one or two drinks one of the nights. Tonight I'm going clubbing, so it would be hard to get the drinks like I want them. "Hey Mr Bartender, would you please make a drink with this mix I've got here"  But tomorrow is a private party and I can bring my own stuff..  Maybe..
Thanks girls


----------



## Eggs (Sep 26, 2003)

Now whose making clubbing all complicated   On the bright side, your meals looked really good today


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not hungry today at all today! It's 6:00 PM and I just finished my 3rd meal  Though I'll be staying up late, so I'll make the last two meals shakes and can fit them in.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 26, 2003)

Didn't make last meal  Didn't go out partying, went to a friends place instead. All the guys were of course drinking beer, but I was faithful to my water glass  Tomorrow I might have some vodka though.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

pm babe.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2003)

Saturday 27th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
5 oz lean pork
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Meal 4:
6 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 5: (sneaking off to the bathroom at party)
1 dl whey
7 fish oil caps

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & Shoulders (posterior)
- Dumbell presses: 3x8
- Incline Db presses: 3x6-8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8

- Reverse Pec deck flyes: 3x8
- Db Seated Rear Lateral Raise: 3x8
- Cable rear lateral raise: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking to gym & home
- 20 min 1:1 intervals on stepper (SWEATY!!)


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2003)

Had about three vodka drinks last night with some fun light (swedish version of crystal light ). Usually when I drink I enjoy the snacks and drink some of the beers and ciders offered me. Not yesterday, I didn't touch a thing I wasn't supposed to! I have a totally different motivation for this cut than I've ever had before. This time it's serious!! Mixed a protein shake in the bathroom and had my fo caps 
I won't make drinkning any habit, maybe once a month. Am thinking of making today another no carb day like Leslie suggested, but I'm not sure three drinks really makes me need that. C'mon people, wake up and give me advise 

Oh, and I had fun yesterday!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2003)

Sunday 28th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal
clementine

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken breast
brown rice
veggies
3 FO caps
(damn, I forgot the fruit  )

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
5 FO caps

Meal 4:
5 oz veal
veggies
brown rice
1 apple
2 FO caps

Meal 5:
7 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 FO


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2003)

Monday 29th:

Meal 1 :
6 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
1 small apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
veggies
2 fish oil caps
small apple

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil caps

Meal 5:
7 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 6:
2 oz salmon, 2 oz lean beef
veggies
2 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders, biceps & abs

- shoulder presses: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Front raises: 3x8

- Db bicep curls: 3x8-10
- Cabel curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 3x8

- crunches: 3x15
- oblique crunches: 3x15
Was supposed to do 3 more sets but ran out of time. 

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Sep 28, 2003)

Today will be a long day without any cooking opportunities. Have a client this morning in the gym and then school in the afternoon. Will bring one food meal and my shaker. Probably 3 protein shakes today, which I'm not too happy about.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2003)

Made it on 2 shakes today! I'm getting more hungry! Have been crazy hungry today  That's a good thing, right?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Made it on 2 shakes today! I'm getting more hungry! Have been crazy hungry today  That's a good thing, right?


Don't you have Leptigen?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Don't you have Leptigen?



Nope, I ordered it but it got stuck in swedish custom  It sucks sucks sucks!! Cause I want it!! I'm thinkning of ordering some to be delivered to Justin's address and then take it home with me when I go there. But it's like 7 weeks until that.. 

Fire, please delete that comment, I don't want any whoring in here at all. Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2003)

Tuesday 30th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil 

Meal 3:
5 oz smoked salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Leg press: 4x8-10
- Smith squats: 4x8
- Hack squats: 4x8-10
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8

Calves superset x3:
- standing calf press
- seated calf press

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PM: 60 min spinning


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2003)

Perfect day.    How was your hunger today?  Are you rotating no, low, high?


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks Jodi!  I was pretty hungry yesterday actually. Did quite a bit of cardio on top of leg day, and that might not be a great thing to do on no carb day 
I'm rotating no, high, low like it says in the article, so today is high!  
I emailed Jessica at avant yesterday and hope she can help me to get som Leptigen by shipping it another way. If not I'll just have to wait until I go see Justin.


----------



## Jenny (Sep 30, 2003)

Wednesday 1st of October:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal
1 peach

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies
brown rice
1 clementine

Meal 4:
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal 
1 apple

Meal 5:
4 oz salmon 
veggies
brown rice
1 apple

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 
- 60 min spinning. Legs were really sore but it went really well


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

I've got a headache today  I think it's just hormones though. Legs and butt are really sore too 

And I'm teaching spinning today


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 1, 2003)

Yah hun you might not want to do a heavy workout and cardio on a no carb day...its just too much for your bod 
Try rotating your workouts with your diet cycles instead of days of the week.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Yep, I will do that from now on. I didn't feel all too bad yesterday until about 30 mins into the spin class. That's when head started aching. So will rotate after carb days not week days 

Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, I have a question.. I read in Hiker's journal that the cycle is no, low, high.. Uhm, I've been doing high, low, no.. Is that wrong?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

High, Low & No is the correct cycle


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay, good!  Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> High, Low & No is the correct cycle


It actually does not matter what order the days are in, as long as the cycle is made up of 3 days. It depends on your preference.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 1, 2003)

Okay!  I like it this way cause on no carb days I can think "oooh, only a few more meals until high carb"! That helps  
Will do a tweak with more no days later on when my progress is slowing down.

Thank you Les


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, that is a good reason
Welcome I just wanted to post that cause I don;t want HC to think she is going about it all wrong.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

Sorry, hope I didn't confuse anyone.  Your right anyway is fine I was just saying that TP wrote his article that way.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 2, 2003)

Thursday 2nd:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
(It's okay to make pancakes out of this, right? The oats are not slow cooked that way, do I need to worry about that right now?)

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple
(forgot FO caps )

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 Fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/3 cup brown rice 
1 apple

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
veggies
3 fish oil caps

Workouts:
*Weights: Back& triceps

- Assisted chins: 4x8
- Lat pulldowns, close grip: 4x7-8
- Lat pulldowns, wide grip: 4x8
- Seated rows, wide: 4x8

- Tricep pushdown: 4x8-10
- French press: 4x8-10
- Bench dips: 4x10

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home, 15 mins
- Intervals on stepper, 1:1, 20 mins


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2003)

Its fine to eat your oats any way you choose


----------



## Jenny (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks Jodi 

Friday 3rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
8 almonds 
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 FO caps

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 FO caps

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
20 almonds 
veggies

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 fish oil caps

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: off

Took a complete rest day today since everyone has been talking about how overrated cardio is  I'm way too easily affected  I love my cardio and won't stop doing it, just won't overdo it  Got some almonds in the diet today, which I'm not proud of  I tend to want more when I start with those, so I'm just going to stop eating them period! Carbs tomorrow


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2003)

Saturday 4th:

High carb

Meal 1 :
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal, sweet potatoe
apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
brown rice
(DAMN, forgot both fruit and fish oil  )

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
sweetpotatoes
1 apple
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon 
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal 
1 apple
2 fish oil

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*weights: Chest and posterior delt
- Db benchpress: 3x7-8
- Incline Db benchpress: 3x6-8
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8-10
- Cable X flyes: 3x8

- Rear lateral raise (cable): 3x10-12 
- Seated rear lareral raise (db): 3x8-10
- Reverse pec deck: 3x6-8 (delts were burning so bad!)

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- PW: 30 min 1:4 intervals on stepper
- bike to gym and home (about 8km in total)


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm getting a bit impatient.. I see progress, I do, mostley in the upperbody. But I'm still getting impatient. I want faster results  Okay, I know, I know PATIENCE... I'm a still a bit scared of all these carbs, even though I love having them  Patience is not my strongest side I guess  

Okay, I feel better now that I got that off my chest   Am going to the gym for a kick ass workout now!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2003)

You have to be patient.  It takes time.  If we could all lose the amount of bodyfat we want to in a week or 2 we wouldn't be here now would we?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 4, 2003)

I know  I just want it NOW damnit 

Thanks Jodi


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Yes, that is a good reason
> Welcome I just wanted to post that cause I don;t want HC to think she is going about it all wrong.



Thanks Leslie you did just have me wondering.  You are doing so awesome Jenny!


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 4, 2003)

journal is looking great Jen, stay with it


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2003)

thanks peeps 

Sunday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
sweetner
1 clementine

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
1 cup brown rice
2 fish oil
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz semi-lean beef
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 clementine
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Will only make 5 meals today..

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: OFF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2003)

Did you forget the fruit in Meal 1?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 5, 2003)

Nope! I edited it  
I forget it a lot of times though, and the fish oil too 

Thanks for keeping an eye on me, I need it!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

Monday 6th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies
1 fish oil caps

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
2 fish oil
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders, biceps & abs
- Shoulder presses: 4x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10

- DB curls: 3x8-10
- Hammer rope curls: 3x8
- Barb. curls: 2x8

- Crunches: 3x10
- Oblique crunches: 3x10

Brought a friend to the gym today and gave her a lifting program, so my workout was constantly interrupted and not as intense and hard as it usually is.

*Cardio:
- AM: 35 min stationary


----------



## Eggs (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey Jenny   Just so you know, in the pics that you just sent I saw some definite improvements.  Now the pics were mostly upper body, but I'm sure you'll be happy with the results you get in your lower body as well 

Keep up the good work baby


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks honey, that was sweet  I do see improvements too, I just want it all to happen faster


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm debating myself wether I should do morning cardio today or not. Am doing a spin class tonight. I guess I shouldn't. This "to do or not to do" is kinda a contant debate inside of me  I've always been a cardio girl! Tried cutting without it once and it didn't work.. But I don't want to lose my muscle mass either 

Okay, skipping AM cardio today and eating instead


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

Good choice


----------



## Jenny (Oct 6, 2003)

Tuesday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
Oatmeal, brown rice
1 pear
(Was crazy hungry!!)

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
3 oz salmon
2 oz turkey
veggies
sweetpotatoe
1 apple

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal 
1 pear

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
oatmeal, sweetpotatoe
2 fish oil
1 pear

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Hack squats: 3x15-17
- Leg press: 4x10
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8-10

- Seated calf press: 4x8-10
- Standing calf press: 3x8

*Cardio
- 45 min stationary


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 7, 2003)

you were probably crazy hungry cause you took a rest from cardio 
btw   miss yah.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 7, 2003)

Haha, maybe  I'm going to do some spinning this AM  With aching legs  Good thing I've got the keys to the spinning place and can go there whenever I want 
I miss you too honey, get your butt back here! 

Seriously girls, how much cardio would you suggest that I do? My body is used to quite a bit of it. I put on muscle quite easily, but fat too.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2003)

Wednesday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 pear

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
same as meal 1

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
2/3 cup brown rice
1 clementine
25 almonds 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil


Workouts:
*Weights: back & triceps
- Lat pulldowns (close grip): 3x8
- Lat pd (wide grip: 3x8-12
- Seated rows: 3x8-10
- Db rows: 3x8

- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Reverse grip pushdowns: 3x8
- Bench dips: 3x8-10


*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning (lots of intervals, I absolutely loved it, could have gone for another hour )
- 30 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 8, 2003)

i would suggest 2 cardio sessions of 20 min a week and no more....but thats just me 
right now i am not doing ANY cardio and i am on a 1400, 2200, 2800 cal diet and i am still quite lean.
JMHO.
i would slowly cut the cardio down though.

P.S. i am back. pssst pm


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2003)

twice a week?? Um, I'm not sure I can handle that..  I LOVE my cardio, I really do! And my spin classes are 45 mins-60 mins. I might start teaching twice a week soon..

Twice a week is too little, at least 4!! Even that would be hard


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

You can't even get me in the gym to do cardio twice a week.  Nevermind 4, NEVER, the only time I ever did that was the last 2 weeks before my comp.  I  haven't done cardio since.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 8, 2003)

Hey, I thought you liked spinning too  I really enjoy it, it is such a peaceful, euphoric feeling sitting there on that bike (or running) pushing yourself to the limit.. I love it!

Damn, you guys are mean


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

I do but I'd prefer not to do any cardio if I can and I appear to be able to get away with it just fine.  Lifting is enough and with the muscle I burn plenty and don't need to do cardio.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2003)

Okay Jodi  I will cut my cardio slowly.. Starting with 4 sessions a week. Thanks!

Thursday 9th:

Meal1:
5 whites, 1 yolk (only had 5 left)
2 oz turkey
veggies
2 fish oil caps

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
6 whites, 2 yolks
veggies
1 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Workouts:
REST day. No cardio either


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 9, 2003)

sush you  cardio is for babies  jk.
you will thank Jodi and I for it later.
your not doing cardio on top of your classes are you?
if so just do your classes.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 9, 2003)

Okay 

I'm not sure how many classes I'll have.. 1 or 2 per week. I'm thinking next week I'll do 4 cardio sessions and after that 3 and stay there for a while


----------



## Jenny (Oct 10, 2003)

Friday 10th:

High carb

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal (like 1/2 cup)
1 pear

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
brown rice
1 pear
3 fish oil caps

Meal 3:
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal
2 tiny clementines
2 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz shark
veggies
brown rice
1 apple
(forgot fish oil  )

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and post. delts:

- Db benchpress: 3x8-10
- Incline Db bp: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8-10

- Seated rear lat raises: 3x8-10
- Reverse Pec deck flyes: 3x8
- Rear cable lat raises: 3x8

Really really good workout today. One of the guys in my gym who are competing in BB in Dec spotted me and called me a bunch of names that made me work even harder 

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home (about 7km)
- 20 min 1:1 intervals on stepper


----------



## Jenny (Oct 11, 2003)

Today I'm going to give my mealplan a rest and have a cheat day. I've been sticking to this carb cycling plan for three weeks, and had two clean weeks of low carb before that, which to me is really good. I usually don't last a single week without a cheat  

Am going to post everything I've had tonight. Will teach a spin class at 3:00 PM today as well. 
I won't stuff myself, I just want a day without rules and meal timing to keep my sanity. I'm going to see Justin in 6 weeks, that is my goal date for now. So, in three weeks I'll have another cheat day. Tomorrow and Monday will both be no carb days.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 11, 2003)

its good to have a break hun and you deserve it  just make sure that you eat it before you go to bed so that you dont end up eating poorly all day cause your craving everything under the sun.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 11, 2003)

Thank's Jen  I have been doing pretty good, my normal meals with some not allowed fruits like banana, some yoghurt and stuff.. This was a little test too to see if I could loosen up without binging, and I can  
Taught a kick ass spinning class. 60 min, I thought I was going to die during the last song. Pushed myself so friggin hard  Need to make the most of the cardio sessions I'm allowed you know


----------



## Jenny (Oct 11, 2003)

Confession time   Wrote it all down as I ate, so I won't forget anything.. At least I'm an honest cheater 

CHEAT day :

Meal one:
Protein pancakes (7 whites, 2 yolks, 1/2 c oatmeal, sweetner)
almonds
apple, Banana
sugarfree chocolate (w. maltitol & aspartame  )
Milk

Meal 2:
Protein pancakes
Sugar free yam 
Orange juice
1 piece swedish hardbread w. butter
Clementine

After spin snack:
1/2 cup yoghurt
bran flakes
almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
brown rice
veggies
apple, clementine
2 glasses of wine

Meal 4:
Protein pancakes (haha, I REALLY like my pancakes  )
almonds
apple, clementine
sugarfree jam

Workouts:
*Cardio: 60 min kick ass spinning (I was sooo tired during the last songs but couldn't show it since I was teaching it, so pushed myself harder instead )

So that wasn't a super terrible cheat day. At least not anything super sugary and stuff  This is what I felt like eating and it was nice not really thinking and measuring. Now I have 2 no carb days to look forward to


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

that is the slackest cheat day i have ever seen...but great to see love  your doing so great


----------



## Jenny (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks hon!  I have been good with my diet and workouts, but still I don't see all that much change in my body. I'm thinkning of switching it up a little. Maybe No,high, no, low. What do you think J? 
And Jodi and Leslie?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 12, 2003)

Sunday 12th (special day )

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
Veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
2 fish oil
(Cooked dinner for my Grandma and sister. They had yummy rice and dessert too. I gave them this incredible ice cream and just sat there eating my veggies watching them  )

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
veggies
5 fish oil

I know I ate too little, I just wasn't hungry today 

Workouts:
OFF


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thanks hon!  I have been good with my diet and workouts, but still I don't see all that much change in my body. I'm thinkning of switching it up a little. Maybe No,high, no, low. What do you think J?
> And Jodi and Leslie?


Nice clean cheat.   I could have never done that. 

I would not change your plan around yet.  It hasn't been long enough.  I'm sure there are changes and you cant see.  I never did either until I did measurements and pics.  I did weekly pics and looking at them I from one week to the next, I saw changes, lots of changes.  You just don't notice it on yourself.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 12, 2003)

I totally agree with that Jodi... because we look at ourselves in the mirror every day we dont notice differences because our minds picture of us changes daily without noticing the larger differences.  However, looking at pics a month or two later its like - "Wow, I'm lookin hot!"

Jenny, stick to it for a little bit longer honey... probably should give it a few more week at least before tweaking it much.  Looking at the pics that you've sent me I do see changes 

We're our own worst critics   Its a gift and a curse 

Mmm, the 12th


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

Yes babe i agree with eggy and jodi...stick with it for a while longer and then maybe just try to switch some fruits around, perhaps different types of fruits and healthy carbs are better for your body. We are all here to support your sexy ass and we will help you get to where you want to go, just trust Jodi in that she will help you get there


----------



## Jenny (Oct 12, 2003)

okay..
My ass is not sexy right now, it's FAT 
What kind of fruits should I get rid of? Clementines and pears? Cause that is all I've had except for apples.

My pants are still tight a and I hate it, I'm allergic to tight pants that aren't supposed to be tight!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 12, 2003)

You could have apples & peaches if you want instead.  They are a healthier choice for fruit.   It doesn't really matter though because the fruit is to fill liver glycogen and anything small takes care of that.


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Jenny! will delete this after you read it, just wanted to give you a pat on the back for doing so awesome! you are definitely a great inspiration. keep up the good work!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 12, 2003)

try switching those types of fruit and see what happens...its all about trial and error here. i was taking in berries and apples for a bit and found that i respond better to grapefruit and peaches...i would give the grapefruit a try...helps to speed up the metabolism.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 12, 2003)

Thank you guys!  I feel better today, most of the bloating is gone. Will give grapefruits and peaches a try.
Again, thank you guys, having you all here for me helps so much 

And Justin, you're amazing  The chat yesterday really made me feel better


----------



## Jenny (Oct 12, 2003)

Monday 13th:

No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies
(are tomatoes okay? I know they are higher carbs. Started eating one, but got scared and gave it to the doggy  )

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Meal 4:
6 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken 
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Workouts:
OFF - no carb day.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you guys!  I feel better today, most of the bloating is gone. Will give grapefruits and peaches a try.
> Again, thank you guys, having you all here for me helps so much
> 
> And Justin, you're amazing  The chat yesterday really made me feel better


Told ya you would feel better


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

you can have a tomato instead of a piece of fruit.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

I wouldn't suggest the tomato, the fructose is for liver glycogen and I don't believe tomato would do the same.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 13, 2003)

really? i heard that the tomato is a great substitute for a piece of fruit.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

I just looked it up and its mainly glucose not fructose.  I would stick with the fruit.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Jodi  Still need to get rid of some bloating, but I am feeling much better  

I didn't mean tomatoe like a carb source to replace fruit, I meant as a veggie. But, I'm not allowed this on no carb days I guess since it's got quite a bit of carbs. Right?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2003)

Yes it does and its high in sugar.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

Okay.. No more 'matoes for Jenny..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 13, 2003)

Tuesday 14th:

High carbs

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
brown rice
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
veggies
brown rice
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 2 yolks
oatmeal
veggies
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders, biceps and abs (not enought abs)
- Shoulder presses: 3x10-12 (This weight was too easy, but the next one was way too heavy, could only do 2 without spotting)
- Arnold presses: 3x10-12 (same here, the 12kg (26,4 pounds) dbl was too easy)
- Superset 8x3:
Lateral raises, front raises
- Seated lat. raises: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8

- Barbell bicep curls: 3x10 (major burn)
- Hammer curls: 3x8-10 (buuurn)
- Db curls: 3x8 (buuuuuuuurn  )

- Reg. crunches: 3x15-20
- Oblique crunches: 3x15-20

*Cardio:
- 20 min 1:1 intervals (really hard today)


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2003)

Wednesday 15th:

Low carb

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken, 2 whites
1 cup brown rice
1/2 small grapefruit
veggies
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 cup brown rice
1/2 small grapefruit
veggies
2 fish oil

Meal 4:
4 oz chicken
veggies
1 glass red wine,1 smirnoff ice 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
All put together are supersets

- Smith lunges on box: 4x8-10
- Smith squats: 4x10-12

- Leg press: 4x8-10
- Hack squats: 10-12

- Leg extensions: 4x8-10
- Leg curls: 4x8-10

- Standing calf press: 3x8
- Seated calf press: 3x8


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

how is that grapefruit comin along


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2003)

Grapefruit is good 

However, my pants are still tighter than they were a few weeks ago. It makes me wanna cry  Back then I was doing powerwalks every morning and it felt great.


----------



## Stacey (Oct 15, 2003)

I hear ya Jen!!

I don't believe in giving up my cardio- all my powerwalking! No Way! I did for 2 wks..and felt horrible & fat!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Grapefruit is good
> 
> However, my pants are still tighter than they were a few weeks ago. It makes me wanna cry  Back then I was doing powerwalks every morning and it felt great.


Jenny............Yesterday was a high carb day.  Remember!!! Your not fatter your just holding water from the carbs.  Tomorrow you will be back to normal.  Always remember the day after High Carb day YOU WILL BE BLOATED!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

jenny hun you have to deal with the minor ups and downs on the carb cycling...it is designed to train your metabolism to speed up and get all confused and so you are bound to be up and down for a while hun. it takes time and if you were making quick losses then it wouldnt be permenant good losses.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2003)

It's not just bloat, I have gained some fat too. Monday night, after 2 no carb days they were tight too. I'm sticking to the program, but I am scared as heck. 

Had this welcoming dinner in school tonight with an italian buffet. Had some chicken and veggies  and a glass of wine that came with it  Then we went to the student pub/nightclub (it's every wednesday and every other saturday) and I had a smirnoff ice. I know, sugar.. Danced for two hours straight though. Next time I'm not having any at all.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

isnt tight good


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 15, 2003)

i think she means her pants are fitting tightly.

hang in there jenny!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 15, 2003)

Jenny, I doubt you gained any fat.  Do some measurements hon, I bet you will start seeing results that way. 

Besides didn't Justin say he saw changes?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 15, 2003)

her pants arent tight  she is just washing everything in hot water 

sorry hun trying to make light of the situation. 

take some pics for me and pm me them and i will see if you have made any changes.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 15, 2003)

Did measurments, hips, waist and thighs are all up 1-1.5 centimetres. The rest is the same.

Can't take any pics for you J'Bo, digicam is with parents at the canaries.

Something isn't working!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

I've had enough of this. I've been patient and have been sticking to the program. Still no loss, but a GAIN!!
Feel like just starving myself and do cardio 2 times a day instead, at least I know that works!

Damnit, I hate feeling like this!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Thursday 16th

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
4.5 oz chicken
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
6 whites, 3 yolks
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fishoil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-50 min moderate walking in AM


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Did measurments, hips, waist and thighs are all up 1-1.5 centimetres. The rest is the same.
> 
> Can't take any pics for you J'Bo, digicam is with parents at the canaries.
> ...


Jenny, take these measurement and on the same type of day (meaning on low carb day or no carb day whatever day it was today that you took the measurements) next week, take your measurements again.  Make sure it done on the same type of day.  

DO NOT STARVE YOURSELF AND DO NOT OVERDO THE CARDIO

The initial drop of cardio may have something to do with this but in a good way, not a bad way.  Your body has to get use to the changes.  Don't give up honey and don't stress.  I'm serious, I know the frustration, believe me, I know.  My body is extremely stubborn at letting go of the fat but the above is not an option.  You'll get there.  It takes time and its not an overnight process.  Your body is fluctuating, as it is suppose to on this plan.  Have faith.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Thank you Jodi.. I am TRYING really hard to have faith, but the body is sooo not working with me 

Okay, in a good way, need to remember that.. I'll give it a few more weeks.. 

I don't know what I'd do without you Jodi, thanks


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you Jodi.. I am TRYING really hard to have faith, but the body is sooo not working with me
> 
> Okay, in a good way, need to remember that.. I'll give it a few more weeks..
> ...


Anytime sweetie! 

Now, don't be giving up on me while I'm in Vegas. 

If necessary, we can chat about a tweak when I get back.


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

I will do my best to keep her in line while your away Jodi 

Your doing great Jenny!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Anytime sweetie!
> 
> Now, don't be giving up on me while I'm in Vegas.
> ...



I'll try not to 

Tweak 

One more thing that might have something to do with this, I stopped taking birth control pills about a month and a half ago. Now this usually leads to loosing bf I guess, but it must be confusing for my body in the beginning after more than 4 years of hormone manipulation. Hopefully it will lead to a loss of bf when the body gets used to working on its own.

Thanks again Jodi and I hope you'll have a BLAST in Vegas!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I will do my best to keep her in line while your away Jodi
> 
> Your doing great Jenny!



Yeah, thanks honey  I need you all to whip me when I cry and whine


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'll try not to
> 
> Tweak
> ...


Of course that would make a difference.  Its all hormones that your playing with which is the number 1 thing to affects dieting


----------



## Jenny (Oct 16, 2003)

Well I'm not playing with them anymore, so hopefully it will straighten out soon..


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 16, 2003)

it will just you wait and see...takes a while after playin with the mones for so long


----------



## Jenny (Oct 17, 2003)

Friday 17th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 3 yolks
oatmeal 
whole grain bread 
1 small apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
brown rice
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
4 oz chicken
veggies
brown rice
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites,2 yolks
veggies
brown rice
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil


----------



## Jenny (Oct 17, 2003)

My energy levels really change these days. On no carb days I am tired as heck, which I wasn't the first couple of weeks. On high carb days I feel really energetic. Guess that means that my body is learning to use those carbs and starting to depend on them more after all of those months of low carbing.

Or I'm just over-analyzing


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 17, 2003)

No it means that your burning all your fuel hun...so be prepared for some changes soon


----------



## Jenny (Oct 17, 2003)

Oh I am MORE than prepared  Feel a bit crappy today, tired and headache. Don't know if I should skip todays workout or just suck it up..  Maybe I'd be better off resting, but that means I have to do a workout on Sunday on No carb day  with some ECA I can do that though


----------



## Jenny (Oct 18, 2003)

Saturday 18th:
Low carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1 cup brown rice 
veggies
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
1 cup brown rice 
veggies
1/2 grapefruit
2 fish oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
Cheat 

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and rear delts:
- Lat pulldowns Wg: 3x8
- Lat pulldowns Cg: 3x8
- Seated row Cg: 3x8-10
- Seated row Wg: 3x8-10

- Seated rear lateral raise: 3x8-10
- Cable rear lateral raise: 3x8-10
- Reverse Pec deck: 3x8-10

- Back extensions: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
Was supposed to do intervals after weights, but I was so tired and felt so weak that I just couldn't possibly do it. Went to the tanning bed instead and fell asleep. Don't know what's wrong with me, I'm just so tired all the time!!
- Biking to gym and home, 15 mins.
The bike ride home was so hard, which is really strange too


----------



## Jenny (Oct 18, 2003)

Tonight my friend has a big 20th b-day party  I don't know what they are going to serve, hopefully a buffet where I can pick my foods.. And I'm not having any cake!!
Social events are the hardest, but I have to learn how to work them in so I can keep my social life!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 18, 2003)

B-day party didn't go too well.. Well, I had lots of fun! But I had both cake and plenty of glasses of wine! I know  BAD JENNY!!
It's so hard though on these social events. I feel like I just want to be normal and able to enjoy things like that and have fun without worrying about it. So I did, but now I feel like crap. Tummy is hurting and GUILT GUILT GUILT!

 I'll never reach my goals if I keep doing this


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 18, 2003)

your allowed to have fun every once in a while jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah, but not the kind of fun that makes me drink and eat stuff I should avoid. I know I can enjoy those events without having that stuff, I just need to learn how.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 18, 2003)

You think I should add another no or low carb day to pay for it?
I have a scheduled no carb tomorrow.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

Okay, I'm not doing this no more! No way! I know I cheated yesterday and that makes me bloated, but this diet isn't working for me! I'm gaining fat, not loosing it. I have pants that I can't even get on that FIT BEFORE I started this diet. This is a bulking diet, not a cutting diet for me. I have been screwing with my metabolism a lot in the past and I know that I'm probably paying for that now. Doing this diet for a long time would probably change that, but in the beginning I would gain fat as my body adapted. And I can't handle that right now. I am upping my cardio and I am lowering my carbs! Still doing a cycle thing, but not with these amount of carbs..


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

And competing is so far away from my mind right now! I could care less about getting up on a stage posing.. I don't even care if I lose muscle, I just can't handle this fat! Back when all I did was cardio I looked f-in great.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

Sunday 19th:

No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Meal 3:
7 whites, 2 yolks
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
8 almonds
5 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest & triceps
- Db benchpress: 3x8
- Incline db benchpress: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8-10
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-12

- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8-10
- reverse grip pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Rope over head press: 3x8
- French press: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- 60 min spinning. Felt so amazing, I worked so hard and loved it! I've reallly missed these classes.

*Supps:
- Lipoderm in AM & PM
- BCAA before and after cardio
- ECA before Chest/triceps
- Vitamins & minerals


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

you are a doll babe


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

I am?  haha, thanks sweetie


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

I understand how you feel about the carb cycle diet, didn't work for me either, are you going to do like a low and even lower cycle based on your training days????  And good to see you are taking your BCAA's    Hey we all are whiney I think now, oh and hey at least you didn't think you were suppossed to be eating 1c dry brown rice versus 1c cooked rice  LOL  that is only like a 74g Carb difference    Man I am a dodo head


----------



## Jenny (Oct 19, 2003)

I think the carb cycle would work eventually if I stuck with it. But I can't handle all this gaining fat first.. It's killing me 
I'm going to add more no days and lower carbs on both low and high days. J'bo is helping me, even though she really didn't want to interfere with Jodi's advise.. 
I'm waiting for J'bo to get online so we can put the plan together  

Haha, 1 cup of dry rice  I can't believe you were able to get that down


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 19, 2003)

LOL  Hey what can I say...........  And I have til Oct. 29th to kinda get rid of a chunk butt cause a hottie friend is coming to town and then Nov. 26th I need to look HOT FOR DARREN!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Pam, you will make that  And Darren loves you the way you look now, so don't worry. But I know, feeling hot definately makes seeing your honey more fun 

Monday 20th:

High carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolks
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
2/3 cup brown rice
1 small apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit
veggies
4 fish oil

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1 tsp flax 
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders, biceps, abs
- Shoulder presses: 3x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 3x8-10
- Up right rows: 3x8

- Cable bicep curls: 4x8
- Dbl curls: 2x8
- barbell curls: 3x10-12
- Hammer curls: 3x8

- Reg. crunch: 3x10-15
- Oblique crunch: 3x10-15
- Plank holds: 3x45sec

*Cardio:
- 20 min 1:1 intervals
- TRANSPORTATION  to gym by bike, about 15 mins

Supps:
- ALA (250mg) 20 min before carb meals
- Lipoderm AM&PM
- ECA morning and pre workout
- BCAA pre and post workout
- Glutamine Pre and post wo
- Vitamins and minerals


----------



## Stacey (Oct 20, 2003)

I totally understand how you girls are feeling... My jeans, and my work pants are all tight-- thats why I stopped it last week. So Frustrating.. I look like CRAP right now!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 20, 2003)

Well we all are on a new mission, look extra hot


----------



## Stacey (Oct 20, 2003)

EXACTLY


----------



## Leslie (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I'm not doing this no more! No way! I know I cheated yesterday and that makes me bloated, but this diet isn't working for me! I'm gaining fat, not loosing it. I have pants that I can't even get on that FIT BEFORE I started this diet. This is a bulking diet, not a cutting diet for me. I have been screwing with my metabolism a lot in the past and I know that I'm probably paying for that now. Doing this diet for a long time would probably change that, but in the beginning I would gain fat as my body adapted. And I can't handle that right now. I am upping my cardio and I am lowering my carbs! Still doing a cycle thing, but not with these amount of carbs..


Jenny I hate to say this but I highly doubt its the carb cycle.(Also note bloating after high day is completely normal and expected and wanted. Jodi and I used to freak about thtis too- but it goes away)With your entries below, I dont think any diet would have yielded the correct results In one month, you have made all these slips. In NO WAY am I out to bash you or make you feel shitty- seriously. I know ANY diet is hard but it's wrong to blame the carb cycle when you have eaten all the below. The diet is meant to be followed exactly- or it will fail- as will any diet. Your mistakes are human- hell you are not competing so you are allowed to live. But to blame carb cycling just isnt fair.

Your posts on diff days:


Had about three vodka drinks last night with some fun light (swedish version of crystal light 

20 almonds Got some almonds in the diet today, which I'm not proud of  I tend to want more when I start with those, so I'm just going to stop eating them period! 

I'm getting a bit impatient

I forget it a lot of times though, and the fish oil too 

25 almonds 

Today I'm going to give my mealplan a rest and have a cheat day. I've been sticking to this carb cycling plan for three weeks

I know I ate too little, I just wasn't hungry today 

1 glass red wine,1 smirnoff ice 

Had this welcoming dinner in school tonight with an italian buffet. Had some chicken and veggies  and a glass of wine that came with it  Then we went to the student pub/nightclub (it's every wednesday and every other saturday) and I had a smirnoff ice. I know, sugar.. 

Meal 5:
Cheat 

B-day party didn't go too well.. Well, I had lots of fun! But I had both cake and plenty of glasses of wine! I know 

I've had enough of this. I've been patient and have been sticking to the program. Still no loss, but a GAIN!!


Too many cheats IMO. I hope you find somehting you can stick with and am sorry you couldnt stick to the the cycle. Good luck sweeties I know you will get it eventually


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you for pointing that out Leslie. For 3 weeks I had no cheats, except 3 vodka shots. My pants were still tighter than they were before I started the diet. Measurements didn't move an inch. Last week, yes, I did cheat about 3 times. That didn't make it better. 
Okay, I'm not going to blame the carb cycling. Fine.


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 20, 2003)

Jenny, don't get so down on yourself.  It is obvious that you are very dedicated to your workouts and your eating plan.  If it isn't coming together exactly like you thought it would, then so be it. 

From your pics it is obvious that you still look incredible and should be very proud of yourself.  You are also very focused in your workouts from your posts here.  

Yes, you have cheated...but feeling guilty for eating things like birthday cake and having the occasional glass of wine, especially when you aren't on a strict comp. diet is silly.  Guilt is simply another form of stress, which will also throw your system out of whack if you let it.  I say relax, cheat occasionally if you feel like it and keep working hard and you will get to where you want to be.  Mentally and emotionally what you are doing to yourself is NOT healthy...so quit it!    

You are still a hottie!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Thank you Ponyboy.. 

Well, the occational cheats were too many and it didn't do me any good. I am hard on myself and yes, I do put myself down a lot sometimes. I come from a background of eating disorders and have a hard time dealing with set backs. Recently the self esteem has been going down and it has made me scared, I so don't need to go down that path again..
I know it's not healthy and I need to stop that thinking. It's just so damn hard when all my pants are getting too tight and my body isn't where I want it to be.

I am changing my mealplan because I have too. I'm sure it's a great plan and I'm sure it does wonders for some people. However it's not working very well for me for several reasons. The bloating triggers things inside of me and makes me feel terrible. Thoughts have come up that has been buried for years and it's making me really scared.

I will treat myself a little better from now on and not be an enemy to myself  

Again, thank you, you are very sweet


----------



## Leslie (Oct 20, 2003)

Jenny don't be so hard on yourself. The diet is not for everyone. I know some people that do better when they have NO carbs because when they do- it sets them up for a downfall.

You protein pancke cheat day was far better than ANY cheat day I ever had. That showed great discpline and control. I think thtas something we all need to learn- to controll ourselves and lead a balanced life.

I hope my post didnt hurt yuour feelings. I only did it for two reasons- to make it aware the "carb cycle" was not the only reason for lack of results and for you to see all those lil  's are not worth it in the long run. Because all those lil 's won't help your pants fit better

Whatever plan you chose, just remeber consistency is key AND there are alot of girls out there trying to diet and things to look as hot as you already do


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

As I told in my reply to Ponyboy (read it if you haven't already ), I know I'm being too hard on myself sometimes. I'm working on that..

Your post did make me feel bad. It just hurts when you see all of your mistakes all in one post  I know you weren't trying to be mean, or make me feel bad  

I will give J'Bos plan a try. I am planning to do a photo shoot for my new webpage (it just got up today ) in December and need to tighten up for that.

Thanks Leslie, I appreciate your help and support


----------



## Leslie (Oct 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> Your post did make me feel bad. It just hurts when you see all of your mistakes all in one post  I know you weren't trying to be mean, or make me feel bad
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Haha, YES, I'm fired up and am not cheating no more


----------



## hikerchick (Oct 20, 2003)

Jenny, pm for you.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 20, 2003)

Tuesday 21st:

No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 
- AM: 40 min walking


----------



## Stacey (Oct 21, 2003)

I am hear for you Jenny, and totally understand exactly what your going through honey!!! I agree that the carb program is great for others--but for you and I--who have both had eating disorders, and get so scared about our bodies, its just harder on us. 

Good Luck with your new plan sweetie--your going to look SO hot for your photo shoot!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 21, 2003)

i couldn't hang with the carb rotation either.  i definitely plan to try it again in the future though.  it was entirely my fault but i decided that it wasn't for me right now.  the bloat after high carb days while normal and expected really freaked me out.  and no matter how much i knew not to i was always screwing with the days.  by that i mean i'd turn low carb days into no carb b/c they were after the high carb and i'd be bloated and feeling bad.  so then i'd have 2 no carb days in a row with minimal fat and i'd cheat on carbs the 2nd day and then want to skip the high carb day b/c i felt i hadn't "earned" it.

craziness i know.....

i decided it's not for me right now.  i bet it would work well but mentally it's too hard on me.  (ironic since it should be easier)

that long rant was just meant to tell you that you're definitely not alone and don't you dare give up. (i know you won't!)  you're gonna be magnificent for your photo shoot!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 21, 2003)

grea day jenny


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks Stace, NG and J'bo

Ng, I want to try the plan later on too, but right now I can't handle it. I'm still doing carb cycling, but with more no days and lower carbs on high and low days.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 21, 2003)

Wednesday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
12 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
Lotsa veggies

Meal 6:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Hack squats: 4x8-12
- Leg press: 4x8-12
- Smith lunges: 4x10
- Leg extensions: 4x8
- Leg curls: 4x8

Calf superset x4:
- Standing calf press
- Seated calf press


*Cardio:
- 30 min powerwalking to pick up package from Justin 
- Biking to gym and home, 15 mins (It hurt SO bad on the way home  )


----------



## shortstuff (Oct 22, 2003)

how are you feeling today jenny???


----------



## Stacey (Oct 22, 2003)

I bet that was a great powerwalk--to pick up a package from your honey! How Sweet! 

Have a great day sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey girls! 

I've been doing good today thanks  Studying studying studying  Big exam in two weeks and lots to learn..


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 22, 2003)

jenny....try to lower your sets to 3 and up your reps to 10-12....that will get your heart a pumpin


----------



## Jenny (Oct 22, 2003)

Kay   My heart was pumping during this workout though , esp the hack and the smith. Do this only apply for legs or do you think I should up the reps at all my other body parts too?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Thursday 23rd:

No carb

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz smoked salmon (this might be too high in sodium, need to start paying more attention to that)
veggies

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tsp flax
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min walking. Was so friggin cold today (below 0 celsius  ), lovely sunny and fresh air though, refreshing Although my ears almost fell off and I looked like Rudolph the red nosed reindeer


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2003)

AHHH, the beautiful Swedish weather. Gotta love it!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Yep! Hey, we're still on for coffee in four weeks, right?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 23, 2003)

I will take a look at your other workouts as you do them and make suggestions hun 
For now just up the leg workout.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 23, 2003)

Okidoki  So 5 exercises, 3sets of 10-12. Calves superset ok?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> AHHH, the beautiful Swedish weather. Gotta love it!



Absolutely, my wife and I are stoked about it. But my wife already said there's no way she's showing her abs!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 23, 2003)

jenny


----------



## Jenny (Oct 24, 2003)

Rock, haha, she doesn't have to show her abs  As long as YOU DO! 

Jen, thanks


----------



## Jenny (Oct 24, 2003)

Friday 24th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
sweetner

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax
6 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
3/4 cup brown rice
veggies
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 6:
5 ox lean beef
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Back, triceps
- Lat pull downs, wide grip: 4x10
- Lat pull downs, close grip: 4x8-10
- Seated rows: 4x8-10
- Dbl bench rows: 4x8-10

- Tricep pushdowns: 4x8
- Bench dips: 4x10-12
- Reverse grip pushdowns: 4x8

(Forgot lower back  )

*Cardio:
- 20 min 1:1 intervals on stepper


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Rock, haha, she doesn't have to show her abs  As long as YOU DO!
> 
> Jen, thanks



That may be a request you come to regret!   Maybe I can just flash you a small calf or something.


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Hey now lady... there will be no stripping games at coffee houses!   Even in DC.



Eggs, Jen said that you would be the first person showing off abs.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 24, 2003)

Haha, you people are so boring. I girl wants to do some stripping and you tell her to keep her clothes on  You both suck


----------



## Eggs (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, if you really want to  

Wanna have an ab comp hon?  I can almost see mine


----------



## Jenny (Oct 25, 2003)

Haha, sure honey 

Saturday 25th:

Meal 1:
1/2 cup oatmeal
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 grapefruit

(er, I kinda mixed this up, it was supposed to be 1/4 cup oatmeal and 1 grapefruit  Sowwy about that )

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
1/4 cup oatmeal
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 small apple

Meal 4:
5 oz white fin fish
veggies
1/3 avocado, 5 almonds

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
4 almonds

Workouts: 
*Weights: Chest and rear delts
- Dbl bench press: 4x7-8
- Invcline dbl bench press: 4x7-8
- Cable X flyes: 4x10-12
- Pec deck flyes: 4x10

- Reverse pec deck: 4x8-10
- Rear delt lateral raises: 4x10-12
- Reae delt Cable raise: 4x10

*Cardio:
- 20 min biking


----------



## Jenny (Oct 25, 2003)

I doubt I'll be able to make all my meals today. Woke up really late and it's now 3:45 PM and I've only had 2 meals. Might have to settle for 5, but will try my best to get them all in.

Was supposed to tan today. The tanning bed in the gym didn't work, made me kinda pissed. So I thought I'd go to my gym where I teach spinning. Then I remembered they close at 3:00 PM. Damnit, then I thought I'd go to another place and hopped on my bike to go there. I tried opening the door and the damn thing wouldn't open. Looked at the sign and it said "Saturdays: 9:00-3:00 "  That made me really pissed and I yelled "Come on!!" looking up in the sky (I actually said that in english which was kinda weird ). I'm telling you, it was faith


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

Sunday 26th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-30 min moderate biking in AM
-40 min hiking with my dad (He needs to lose some weight so I forced him to go to the forest with me )


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I doubt I'll be able to make all my meals today. Woke up really late and it's now 3:45 PM and I've only had 2 meals. Might have to settle for 5, but will try my best to get them all in.
> 
> Was supposed to tan today. The tanning bed in the gym didn't work, made me kinda pissed. So I thought I'd go to my gym where I teach spinning. Then I remembered they close at 3:00 PM. Damnit, then I thought I'd go to another place and hopped on my bike to go there. I tried opening the door and the damn thing wouldn't open. Looked at the sign and it said "Saturdays: 9:00-3:00 "  That made me really pissed and I yelled "Come on!!" looking up in the sky (I actually said that in english which was kinda weird ). I'm telling you, it was faith



This was posted on a no carb day right?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

No  That was LOW carb  Got my tanning in today though


----------



## sara (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey Jenny  are you going to be competing ?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

Hey sara! Um, that's kinda a hard thing to answer. I think I want to compete sometimes and I do have a contest in April in mind. But, I don't know if I can make it  My body is taking a lot of time losing this fat and my genetics aren't exactly ideal. But, I know that if I really really put my mind to it, I can compete in April.
Still haven't decided yet. Right now I'm cutting for a photoshoot for my webpage and after that I'll see where I'll want to be going.


----------



## Jenny (Oct 26, 2003)

Monday 27th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
sweetner
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tsp flax
7 hazelnuts

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
3/4 cup brown rice
1/2 tbsp olive oil
6 almonds
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
tiny bit of sweetner 
1/2 apple

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp flax, 4 almonds
1 grapefruit

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Workouts: 
* Weights: Shoulders and triceps:
- Shoulder presses: 4x8-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Front raises: 4x12

- Over head cable press: 4x8
- One hand cable pushdowns: 4x8
- Triceps pushdowns: 4x8

* Cardio:
- 15 biking from gym and home
- 35 min spin class (teaching)


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2003)

Hey Jenny  I think you can compete by April... You can do it girl! you very strict on you'r diet, and not many people can do that  *Glad you going to have a webpage! *


----------



## Jenny (Oct 27, 2003)

Thank you Sara  I'll let you know what I decide on


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 27, 2003)

Looking good Jen, I think you should compete. You'd do great!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## sara (Oct 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you Sara  I'll let you know what I decide on



Ok sweetie  you take care of you'rself!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Tuesday 28th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp flax

Meal 5:
7 whites,1 yolk
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Workouts:
*Weights: 
*Cardio:
- AM:30 min biking
Also did a mini HIIT this morning while hurrying for the bus  I was jogging/sprinting for about 10 mins, but I MADE IT


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks Sara and Rock  Rock, I'll let you help me decide IRL in a few weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2003)

Looking forward to it. BTW, sounds like your the only one showing off abs on that day!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

You all suck


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Damn, my triceps are SO SORE  I'm trying to study and making notes as I do so but I can't effin WRITE cause it hurts so bad


----------



## Stacey (Oct 28, 2003)

THATS GOOD~!!!!  

Hi Honey!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

I know, thanks Stace  I wrote you a message in my Eggscellence journal, go check 

BODY REPORT: Took measurements today and waist and hips are down  Things are still slow but they are definitely going the right direction. Legs are leaning out, even though upper thighs and butt are still very stubborn (aren't they always  ).


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 28, 2003)

to jenny


----------



## Jenny (Oct 28, 2003)

Thanks guys 

Wednesday 29th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolks
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit
3 almonds

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
15 almond

Meal 3:
5 oz salmon
1 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp flax
mustard

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & rear delts (HEAVY today)
- Lat pull downs CG: 4x6-8
- Seated rows: 4x8
- Lat pull downs WG: 4x7-8

- Reverse pec deck: 4x8
- Seated rear delt raises: 4x8-10
- Cable rear raises: 4x8-10

- Back extension: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- bike to gym and home
- 50 min spin class (teaching it)


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

The rice in meal 3 was supposed to be 1/2 a cup. However I've been having crazy cravings the last couple of days and I figured that would make me satisfied. Haven't had that really full feeling in a while and this took care of that. J'bo, your thoughts on this? Should I just suck it up next time I feel like that or was my body telling me something?


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

being hungry is a sign that your burning fat...so suck it up and eat some celery or cucumbers if you are finding it hard to hold on to the next meal...no extra carbs missy  and keep those nuts down to 10


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Okay..  Damnit, now I feel all guilty


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

dont feel guilty just leanrn hun


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Okay  Will kick ass in spin class tonight to make up for it  That and legs on the same day, OWW!


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 29, 2003)

umm legs and spin class?


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Er, I know 
Am teaching spin class again tonight. Thought about changing my split (didn't I ask you in PM?  ) and work back and rear delt today instead but my shoulders are still sore, so I thought I'd just do the high rep leg workout and get it over with. Want me to go for back and rear delts instead?


----------



## Stacey (Oct 29, 2003)

Jenny-- I'm glad you asked J'Bo about the eating a little more rice b/c you were hungry--

I would have done the same, but JUST LEARNED Not Tooo!!!

Thanks J'Bo!


----------



## Jill (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey Jenny, I always read your journal and you have a fantastic diet and workout!  I admire your control and discipline. Just curious, what is a dl of whey? Is that an amount?? Or a brand? Oh ya, I can relate to you struggle with genetics (MINE SUCK), and past eating disorders, sometimes it can be a daily struggle! Keep up the good work! P.S. I cant wait to see your website!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Stace, thanks sweetie  I did help my cravings though, no more since then  Will suck it up next time though 

Jill, hey glad to see you here  I've been checking your journal out too and meant to post earlier but things got in the way  A dl is a swedish measuring amount, it's like 0.3 cup  Yep, genetics and the mind (beating yourself up etc) can bring you down sometimes but you just gotta keep your head up and keep smiling  The website is in swedish, but I'll let you all check out the pics when I get them taken


----------



## Jenny (Oct 29, 2003)

Thursday 30th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
2 tsp olive oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tsp olive oil
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM:50 min powerwalk


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 30, 2003)

like the power walk


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2003)

Me too hon


----------



## sara (Oct 30, 2003)

you doing great!


----------



## Jenny (Oct 30, 2003)

Thanks Sara 

Friday 31st:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax
5 almonds

Meal 3:
2/3 cup brown rice
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon 
1/3 cup brown rice
1 grapefruit
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Workouts:
* Weights: Legs & calves
- Leg press: 3x12
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Leg extensions: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Smith step out lunges: 3x12 

- Standing calf press: 3x12
- Seated calf press: 3x12

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home, 15 min


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

3 weeks for jenny 
7 days for big jenny 

diet looks great hun...keep on going 
i could see changes in only one week from the pics, just imagine what 5 will do


----------



## Jenny (Oct 31, 2003)

Wohooo!  We're almost there!! 

Thanks sweets, I'm doing my best. I have been looking at that bag of almonds all day, even started chewing some and then spit them out  Those are really evil, I wish my mom would stop buying them 

Off to work legs


----------



## J'Bo (Oct 31, 2003)

just put ketchup on them and you will never want them 

6 days and i am off


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 31, 2003)

diet is looking really good!  have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 1, 2003)

Eww, Jenny, ketchup on almonds  
NG,Thanks! 

Saturday 1st:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal 
1 apple
5 almonds

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax
5 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
veggies
2 tsp flax

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
5 almonds

I know, lotsa eggs today, I didn't feel like cooking up chicken..

Workouts:
*Weights:
Chest & biceps
-Db benchpress: 4x7-8
-Incline Db benchpress: 4x7-8
-Pec deck flyes: 4x8-10
-Cable X flyes: 4x8-10

-Cable bicep curls: 4x8-10
-Hammer curls: 4x8
-Cable X curls: 4x8

Great pump today! Had a good spotter for bench press which made it a whole lot more fun!

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning. Was all dizzy after this, went too long without any food in my tummy. Waited 1hr after waking up to go to the class and didn't eat. Won't do anymore of that 
- Biking to gym and home, 15 mins


----------



## david (Nov 1, 2003)

I've known this feeling (Dizziness from less food and lots of working out!)  for the last two weeks!  Jenny you are doing really well!!!  Looking great with everything!!!!


----------



## Jill (Nov 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> just put ketchup on them and you will never want them
> 
> 6 days and i am off



I had this big bag of raisins, that I didnt want myself to eat anymore. Put them in the freezer, and they tasted even better! I threw them in the garbage and poured dish soap on them!
 Ya I have a hard time with self control.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks everyone 

Sunday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb
(I know I'm not supposed to have 2 shakes in a row, but I had to have something fast after spinning  )

Meal 5:
4 oz lean pork
veggies

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
-AM: 60min walking
-PM: 60min spinning (taught it and kicked everyone's ass  )
I know, too much cardio today, esp on a no carb day. Wasn't supposed to teach it, but the instructor called and begged me. I'm too nice


----------



## Jenny (Nov 2, 2003)

Monday 3rd:

Meal 1 :
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies
1 small grapefruit

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 small apple
1 tsp pb

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
1/2 small apple
veggies
1 tsp pb

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders & triceps
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Front raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Arnold presses: 3x8

- Pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Bench dips: 3x10

Abs:
- crunches: 3x15
- leg meer elbow: 3x15
- oblique combo: 3x15

Oww, there's a reason to me neglecting ab work 

*Cardio:
- AM: 40min powerwalking
- PM: 60min modrate biking (was studying, I focus so much better  when I'm on the bike, keeps me from running up doing other "important" stuff   was only supposed to be 30 mins but I lost track of time )


----------



## Jenny (Nov 3, 2003)

Tuesday 4th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
1 tsp pb
veggies

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
1 tsp pb

Workouts:
*Weight: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM:30min stationary (studying again, 5hr exam on Friday  )


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> -PM: 60min spinning (taught it and kicked everyone's ass  )
> I know, too much cardio today, esp on a no carb day. Wasn't supposed to teach it, but the instructor called and begged me. I'm too nice



I didn't know you taught spinning too!  That rocks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 4, 2003)

Looking good Jen. BTW, What are you in school for?


----------



## lina (Nov 4, 2003)

Hey darling, just coming in here and seeing your post is enuf motivation for me to hit the gym now. You got me going!  You are doing great!!!! I will be back and snoop some more in your journal!  Seems like you are heading somewhere exciting soon!  I am so excited for you!  Any good plans when you come on this side of the world?  

How is work going?  Goodluck on your exam on Friday! What is it in?


----------



## david (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Monday 3rd:
> 
> Meal 1 :
> ...



I swear!  I love your journal logs!!  SO detailed!  So detailed that I read your piece of fruit that I almost neglected eating on meal #3 for myself!  

Your doing incredibly awesome!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Aww, thanks peeps! You all keep me going!

Pony, yep, I'm a spinning instructor and a Personal Trainer. I love it love it love it!  I swear the people think "oh, that bitch I hate her" sometimes when I make them do a high climbs or some ass kicking interval work  It's all for their own good though 

rock, thanks! I'm studying for my degree in Public Health Science. It's really all about health on all levels and it's really my passion, to help people live healthier lives and improve themselves! I'll tell you all about it in a few weeks 

Lina, HEY HONEY!! So good to see you in here! Yep, I'm working hard! It doesn't feel hard though, I'm in this zone where it's just the natural thing to do and I don't think about cheating. 
I don't have much time for PT work right now unfortionately.. School takes a lot of time these days. Am teaching spinning twice a week though  Exam is in general Public health science, it's very interesting but it's a lot! Next week we'll start Human Biology which will be lots of fun!! My PT education will really help me there 
Yep, going to the US in a few weeks  Am very excited 

Dave, thanks!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

dont forget that you owe me some pics tonight missy


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

I won't  I'll be happy to send them cause  I see improvements! Waist has gone down 4 cm (almost 2 inches) since I started the new program 2.5 weeks ago


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

you rock 

psst look at me only 3 days  opps i meant


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Yay!! I've got 16 and 1 night 

working on pics now, you'll have them in 10 mins!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

k everyone....the title jenny is improving is an UNDER STATEMENT!
she has make REMARKABLE changes over the last 3 weeks and i cant wait for everyone to see 

great job jenny


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I won't  I'll be happy to send them cause  I see improvements! Waist has gone down 4 cm (almost 2 inches) since I started the new program 2.5 weeks ago



2 inches in 2.5 weeks, that is some serious results!  Good for you!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Awww, thanks Jen!   THANK YOU so much for helping me  this diet is the best I've ever been on, energy levels are okay and cravings are not bad at all! Thank's coach 

NT, thanks! I've been working hard for a long time and it's about time for it to show damnit


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2003)

no prob hun...like i always say you help me out in many ways too 

BTW geuss what channel i am going to watch tonight? NINE 
We gotta talk over PM i have an issue


----------



## Stacey (Nov 4, 2003)

Ohhh CONGRATS JENNY on YOUR AWESOME IMPROVEMENTS!!!!! THATS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Nov 4, 2003)

I wanna see!

and umm, I want to touch too ya know 

Knew you could do it Jenny!  You rock girl


----------



## Jenny (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks peeps! 
Justin, you'll get to see and touch in 16 days 

Wednesday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit
2 almonds

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup b. rice (actually licked the plate so I wouldn't miss any  )
1/2 grapefruit
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp pb

Meal 5:
5 oz white finfish
veggies
5 almonds, 4 fish oil

Meal 6:
7whites, 1 yolk
veggies
2 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Back and rear delts
- Lat pulldowns, wg: 4x8
- Lat pulldowns, cg: 4x7-8
- Seated rows wg: 4x8-10
- Seated rows cg: 4x8-10

- Reverse pec deck: 4x8
- Seated rear delt lifts: 4x8-10
- Cable rear delt lifts: 4x10

- Back extensions: 4x8

GREAT workout today  My back will be sooo sore tomorrow

*Cardio:
- 50min spinning (teaching)
- Biking to gym and home, 15 mins


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Great job Jen, Sounds like your really doing great!! Can't wait to see you in a couple of weeks. (Though now I'm starting to feel a bit behind). I guess I've made the same improvements you've made, except instead of taking 2 1/2 inches OFF the waist I put it ON.   Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 5, 2003)

Jenny Hi!
Just caught up on your journal and you are doing so great! Congrats on your improvements. That is just the best feeling to know that all of your hard work is actually getting you somewhere. I can't wait to hear all about your trip out here, you will be in the U.S. before you know it.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey peeps! 

Rock, haha, yep you've made the same improvements!  Hey, you and Justin better decide where we should meet cause I'm clueless when it come to DC area. He knows where our hotel is and stuff so PM him and decide something 

Shelley, Hey sweets!! Good to have you back!!  I know, 15 days, can you believe that?  I remember when I sat here being excited over 50 days


----------



## Jenny (Nov 5, 2003)

Thursday 6th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
2 tbsp pb 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 6:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: legs (even though it's no carb day cause I have my scary 5 hour exam tomorrow and I will be exhausted after it.)

- Leg press: 3x12
- Smith lunges: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x12

Superset: 3x12:
- Adductor & Abductor machine

- Standing calf press: 2x8
- Seated calf press: 2x8
OWW  I won't be able to walk tomorrow!!
Abs:
- regular crunches: 3x15
- elbow to knee: 3x15
*Cardio:
- AM:45min powerwalking


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey peeps!
> 
> Rock, haha, yep you've made the same improvements!  Hey, you and Justin better decide where we should meet cause I'm clueless when it come to DC area. He knows where our hotel is and stuff so PM him and decide something
> ...


No problem Jen, I'll pm eggs today after my clinicals.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

Friday 7th:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit 

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
2/3 cup brown rice
1 small apple

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal 
1 small apple

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 5: Cheat meal 
fruit, almonds
4 oz lean beef
milk

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 
- AM: 50min powerwalking


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

My legs are so sore today  Got a bit better after powerwalk though.. I'll be sitting on my ass for 5 hours writing that damn exam so it's okay though  I'm scared  We don't get different grades on this, you can only fail/pass which is what's making me terrified. Keep your fingers crossed people!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 7, 2003)

Isn't it great when you feel sore?!  Good luck on your exam, you'll do great I'm sure, your so passionate about it. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Eggs (Nov 7, 2003)

You'll do great honey


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

take a bath and stretch babe. you will feel alot better.
make sure to up your carbs a bit today to be able to repair.
good luck on the exam. although you wont need it.
i am leaving this morning. will talk to you wed when i get home.
have a great weekend


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 7, 2003)

Good luck Jenny!  You're going to kick ass!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

Aww, thanks guys 

I think I did well  Don't know for sure, but it felt good and I must have passed!
Legs are doing a bit better  And yes Jen, I'm having high carb today so they'll be repaired. I'm expecting a PM when you're back


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 7, 2003)

Ah you will get a PM for sure 
Dont forget about my pics on Tue 


planes coming i gotta go


----------



## sara (Nov 7, 2003)

Jenny you are doing great! you'r exams, you'r meals, and you'r workouts


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

Had my monthly cheat meal today. Nothing exciting, fruit, almonds, bread and milk  That's what I felt like having though 

Thanks sara! 

J'bo, won't forget the pics


----------



## sara (Nov 7, 2003)

what kind of fruit?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

Wohooo, I've made plans for New Years!   I'm flying to see my honey in Chicago  Just bought the tickets last night  Haha, I'm so excited


----------



## Jenny (Nov 7, 2003)

Sara, it was 2 clementines and a pear


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2003)

Saturday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz lean meat
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and biceps
- Db benchpress: 3x8
- Db incline bench press: 3x8
- Pec deck flyes: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8

- Cable curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 3x10
- Barbell curls: 3x8-10
- Db curls: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM:50  min powerwalk
- 19 min 1:1 intervals on stepper


----------



## Eggs (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## david (Nov 8, 2003)

Geeze Jenny!

Still looking great on everything!  I look at your diet and then I look at mine and their quite similar!  Also, our cardio sessions are quite similar!

Awesome!   I can't wait to see your new pictures when you see Justin in VA!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2003)

Thank you Dave 

I'm seeing results too!  It's not even hard, I don't feel deprived at all! And I'm enjoying my cardio lots. I was trying to cut without it but it just didn't get me anywhere. Since I've been THE cardio queen troughout my teens my body is used to that. I'd rather sacrifise a little muscle and get leaner, but right now I don't seem to be losing any mass 

Yep, I'll post some pics, but J'bo said I wasn't allowed to post full body shots until January  I'm leaving in 12 days


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2003)

Sunday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1 tbsp flax

Meal 3:
5 oz lean pork
veggies
2 slice of cheese

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
3 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 9, 2003)

Morning Jenny! Glad you're liking your new program.   I got the best news yesterday, Dustin comes home in 17 days rather than 24! Yay! More motivation to stay on track.  Have a great day sweetie.


----------



## david (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Thank you Dave
> 
> I'm seeing results too!  It's not even hard, I don't feel deprived at all! And I'm enjoying my cardio lots. I was trying to cut without it but it just didn't get me anywhere. Since I've been THE cardio queen troughout my teens my body is used to that. I'd rather sacrifise a little muscle and get leaner, but right now I don't seem to be losing any mass
> ...



Hi again, Jenny!  

Sometimes we often think of rules and guidlines and change our diet and workout routines to progress further and find that our body does NOT respond well or the way it use to.  On the other hand, if going back to what we use to do  seems to be more effective than there is your answer!  Your young Jenny and your body can handle what some other's can't and create excellent results.   As long as the proofs in the pudding, I'm *completely* excited for you, Jenny!  Your doing a spectacular job and deserve a huge pat on the back.  Or lotsa-long smoochies and love from Justin!    I like the way you think Jenny!  Your awesome.   You always were and will always be!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 9, 2003)

Dave, you are a sweetie, will write you more later, I need to run to make my bus!! 

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk (huge eggs)
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil
1 apple

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
6 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
5 almonds
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders and triceps
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-10
- lateral raises: 4x8
- Up right rows: 4x8
- Front raises: 4x8
- seated lateral raises: 4x8

- pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8-10
- Kickbacks: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalking
- 60 min spinning


----------



## david (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Dave, you are a sweetie, will write you more later, I need to run to make my bus!!
> 
> Meal 1:
> ...


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Haha, no duck eggs  Just some very healthy chicken  

Tuesday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
(forgot olive oil, had 3 mins to eat, I'm constantly in a hurry these days  )

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies
12 almonds

Workout:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

> Workouts:
> *Weights: Shoulders and triceps
> - Shoulder presses: 4x6-10
> - lateral raises: 4x8
> ...



I love the volume Jenny.  I rarely see anyone train shoulders with this much volume.  I always do a lot of shoulder work as well.  I think shoulders define our frames and makes other areas fall into proportion.    Nice!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey Jodi, good to see you in here 

Yep, I focus quite a bit on shoulders and they are getting better 
At least anterior and medialis, posterior is a bit under developed  Am now doing rear delts with back to focus more on them.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 11, 2003)

I do rear delts twice a week because they are one of my under developed body parts.


----------



## david (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, no duck eggs  Just some very healthy chicken
> 
> Wait, do they have ducks in Sweden??    Try one and you'll probably never eat another yolk for many days, thereafter!
> ...


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 11, 2003)

Hey there HOTTIES!!!  I wanted to say I am still alive just have been very busy with school, and have been working, and focusing on some things I will PM you Jenny and tell you my secret.    I am thinking of all of you guys!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 11, 2003)

Wednesday 12th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 6:
5 oz salmon
veggies
7 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs (oooh, on spin day  I know I'm not supposed to but I forgot my gloves and there's no way I can work back without them  )
- Smith step out lunges: 3x12
- Leg press: 3x12-15
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x12 

Calf superset x2:
- standing: 8-10
- seated: 8-10

*Cardio:
- AM:35 min powerwalk
- 45 min spinning (teaching)


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 11, 2003)

your leaving soon 

i will pm you and let you know about my weekend.

SHORTY...i want to hear the secret 

new years with your hun will be wonderful


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

SHORTY!!!!  Hey GIRL!!!! I want to hear the secret toooo 


HI JENNY!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 12, 2003)

OK everyone, I hired a trainer!!!!  I was very wary of doing this but he trained the women who won the firgure short class, but lost the overall to Misty Ye who I think is pro now, or at least placed very high at the nationals.  But he is awesome and I promise I will post now, I am around much more


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

THATS GREAT NEWS!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2003)

Thursday 13th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies 
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
1/2 tbsp flax

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 20 min powerwalk


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Have you found out how you did on your exam Jen?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2003)

Nope, rock, I haven't. It can take up to 3 weeks  Thanks for asking


----------



## sara (Nov 13, 2003)

I'm sure you did great!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 13, 2003)

Friday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
2/3 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
12 almonds
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & rear delts
- Seated rows, wg: 4x8-10
- Lat pulldowns, cg: 4x8-10
- Lat pulldowns, wg: 4x8-10
- Seated roes, cg: 4x8-10

- Reverse pec deck flyes: 4x8
- Rear delt bent over raises: 4x8-10
- Rear delt cable raises: 4x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-12

*Cardio:
- AM: 55 min powerwalk
- 20min program an stepper
- 30 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2003)

Saturday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
5 almonds
1/2 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit
12 almonds

Meal 5:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and biceps
- Bencpress: 4x7-8
- Incline benchpress: 4x7-8
- Pec deck: 4x8-10
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-10

- Cable curls: 3x10-12
- Hammer curls: 3x8-10
- Rope curls: 3x8
- Dbl curls: 3x7-8

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 25 min biking


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 15, 2003)

jenny.

you need to replace some of those almonds with fish oil dear


----------



## Jenny (Nov 15, 2003)

I know. I'm ofically OFF almonds. I can't handle them very well. Would be easier if they weren't all over the house. My parents have stopped eating candy and crap (my habits are rubbing off  ) and now eats bag after bag of almonds! 

Made the decision last night, NO MORE ALMONDS 

Thanks hotty for checking up on me


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

Sunday 16th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1.5 oz salmon
3 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
1/2 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
7 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM:55 min powerwalking


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

good move jenny


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm so incredibly tired today.. Am taking a spin class soon, so will have to down some caffine. I know I should probably listen to my body and not go, but I'll feel so damn guilty if I don't go


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

Okay, it's settled, I'm not going. Am going to bed instead. Boy do I have cravings today and I'm hungry


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

hey hottie i have the same problem with nuts so i am going to talk to my trainer about not eating them, they call to me in the middle of the night, nothing else gets me like that.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

yes you  girls are nuts 

jenny listen to your bod and dont train if you dont have too!


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

Hey now look who is talking missy pigtails.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, it's settled, I'm not going.


Good.  You should never train if your body is telling you no.  Its counterproductive (I love that word  )


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks girls 
I know I shouldn't feel guilty, I do soo much cardio already, but my evil thoughts (evil towards myself  ) are bugging me today


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 16, 2003)

well don't feel that way chica, i bet you will feel 80 milllion times better tomorrow if you don't


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

yah rest up. you have lots of cardio coming your way   

shorty...shhhh


----------



## Eggs (Nov 16, 2003)

Did someone mention cardio?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

you are too cute honey

Girls, Justin is so amazing I can't belive it. He just gave me an IM ass kicking for beating myself up in PM  Well, it was very sweet and just what I needed. Love you honey


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2003)

ahhh you two make me all warm


----------



## Jenny (Nov 16, 2003)

Haha, me too Jenny 

Monday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1/2 small grapefruit
veggies
1 tbso olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

I've been totally almond free for 2 days  


Workouts:
*weights: Shoulders, triceps and a lil' abs:
- Shoulder presses: 4x6-8 (went up in weight, with spotter)
- Arnold presses: 4x7-8
- Lateral raises: 4x8-11
- Up right rows: 4x8-9
- Front raises: 4x10-12

- Pushdowns: 4x8 
- Kickbacks: 4x8-10
- Bench dips: 4x8-10

- Crunches: 4x15-20
- Oblique crunches: 4x15

Had such a GREAT workout today!! OMG, it felt soooo good!!

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min Powerwalking
- 30 min program on stepper
- transportation  to gym and home


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 17, 2003)

Almost time Jenny. How long are you going to be with Eggs? Are you going to be able to do the gym and strict diet while your here?


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

how you feeling on the diet Jenny?


----------



## Jenny (Nov 17, 2003)

David, I'm staying until the 30th  Ooooh yes, I'll be sticking to the diet and working out. Might be minor slips like when we're staying at his friends house. And my birthday will be FULL cheatday  Justin is so cute, he's bought us an extra tub of protein powder  I love the fact that he supports me so much in everything I do, he's truley amazing 

Jen, No carb days sucks ass, I'm tired and have absolutely no energy. Well, some no carb days are not that bad, but yesterday was terrible. Today I've been feeling great! Had such an amazing workout today, I felt so pumped and was motivated by the mirror  My cardio on stepper was only supposed to be 20mins, but I had so much energy I did an extra 10mins. And I'm dancing around today  Might not be the diet though, I'm just plain happy


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

Happyness is that best way to lose a few extra lbs of fat


----------



## Eggs (Nov 17, 2003)

Love you too Jenny  

We'll stick to your diet pretty close except on your birthday and maybe a small cheat occasionally.  I'll do those no carb days with you so we can eat the same things 

I think that dancing thing is contagious


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

How about you guys come here for my BDay


----------



## Eggs (Nov 17, 2003)

She goes back a couple days before your B-Day... but if you come to Chicago we'll celebrate it early with you


----------



## Leslie (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Love you too Jenny
> 
> We'll stick to your diet pretty close except on your birthday and maybe a small cheat occasionally.  I'll do those no carb days with you so we can eat the same things



AWW HOW SWEEET

You guys are so cute


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> She goes back a couple days before your B-Day... but if you come to Chicago we'll celebrate it early with you



Wish i could...you two need alone time anyways  soon we will all meet and hang out though


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Tuesday (J'Bo pic day ) 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
3.5 oz chicken
2 egg whites
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6:
1dl whey
7 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Hack squats: 3x12
- Leg presses: 3x12
- Smith step out lunges: 3x12
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x12

- Superset calves: 3x8
Seated & standing

OWWWWWW     

*Cardio:
- AM: 50min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Okay, I'm thinking of switching things a little this week due to travelling  I need to get all my 4 weight workouts done before I leave or I'll miss one this week (I'm anal, I know). So that means, no rest days until I'm on the plane. Heck I'll be on it for 9 hours and being all still  I might do some walking lunges on my way to the bathroom though 
Friday (the day I leave) is usually a high carb day, but I don't need that since I'm not going to move at all. So, I'll make that a no carb day (yes, I'll bring my own meals on the plane ). So wednesday is a low carb day and thursday is supposed to be no carb, but I'm thinking I'll switch that to a low carb day for some energy. High carb on saturday since I'll be having hotel breakfast and dinner at Justin's friends house (I'll make good choices of course  ). So that makes:
Today - no carb and leg day (that just doesn't go well together but I CAN do that)
Wed- Low carb and back/rear delts
Thurs- Low carb and chest/biceps
Fri- No carb and rest 
Sat- High and sightseeing and some extra cardio 
Sun- No carb

J'bo, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2003)

Holy cow woman, you're dedicated!  Walking lunges down the aisle on the plane!    

Hope you have an awesome trip Jenny...you and Justin look like an awesome couple, it's just too bad you live so far away from each other.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ponyboy *_
> Holy cow woman, you're dedicated!  Walking lunges down the aisle on the plane!
> 
> Hope you have an awesome trip Jenny...you and Justin look like an awesome couple, it's just too bad you live so far away from each other.



 well, I might not actually do that 

Thank you pony, we will have a great time  Distance is hard, but love makes it possible


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

Jenny...switching the no, low, high carb days around is good  DO NOT skip your rest day though dear. I am sure that you and Justin will be doing some activity while your there


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Hmm, but I don't want to miss any weight workouts this week  Don't you think I can train 4 days in a row just this once?  I'll promise to sit completely still at the damn plane 
Leg workout today was HELL  My legs were burning and I cannot walk right now  I like it though


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

well you can if you want to lose muscle  so its up to you


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

You suck  Okay,  tomorrow spinning only and back/rear delts on thursday. I guess I'll have to wake Justin up real early on saturday and drag him to the hotel gym 
And oh yeah, I'll be doing my regular workouts next week too, we're going to his gym and lifting together


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

there you go  dont hate me, just fear me


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 18, 2003)

luv you too


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

Where is it your going again Jenny?


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

WOW! Thats far. How did you 2 meet?


----------



## Jill (Nov 18, 2003)

K-c ya there


----------



## Jenny (Nov 18, 2003)

Wednesday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 small grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal 
1 small grapefruit

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp olive oil
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- 50 min Spinning


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 19, 2003)

when you get back from your love vacation we can make minor adjustments on your diet.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh really? Like what? 
PM me about it, I wanna know


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2003)

Thursday 20th!!! 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
veggies
1 tbsp flax

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz lean beef
veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 6: (this was supposed to be meal 4, due to stress it wasn't)
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights: Back, rear delts
- Lat pulldowns, wg: 4x8
- Lat pulldowns, cg: 4x8-10
- Seated rows, cg: 4x8-10
- Seated rows, wg: 4x8

- Reverse pec deck: 3x8
- Dbl rear delt raises: 3x8-10
- Cable raises: 3x8

- Back extensions: 4x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 20 biking


----------



## Rissole (Nov 20, 2003)

Damn gurl... thats a big workout!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 20, 2003)

Haha, thanks Riss 

People, I'm leaving today  I'm a bit stressed out, leaving for the airport in less than an hour!  Talk to you soon


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 21, 2003)

Have a good trip Jenny!  TTYL!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 21, 2003)

Well Jenny.
You concentrate on getting enough Eggs when your away and nothing else  Have fun and we will continue when you get back. Take a full day cheat and have some fun gal cause you deserve it and your body needs it 

Just dont forget about us


----------



## Jenny (Nov 23, 2003)

Okay, I'm in heaven 

We're having a great time  That's all you need to know right now  

I'll check back in later


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 23, 2003)

ok missy go enjoy your man, no more computer for you


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Jenny is in la la land  and i think that they need to come up for air and post some pics


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Girls! 
Justin went to work a little while ago and now I'm supposed to study  I will in a little bit 
I really am in la la land  Justin is so amazing and we're having such a great time. I would post pics but I don't know how to get them out of the camera 

I've been trying to eat really healthy, but there were a few slips while we were staying at Justin's friends house. I didn't want to be rude, so I ate the fatty meat and potatoes and a bread roll. Turned the dessert down though, blamed it on Jet lag 

We went to the hotel gym on saturday morning and worked chest and bis and this morning we went to the gym here.
Okay, I'll just post todays meals and workout


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Forget about the workout and diet posts  we want the juicy stuff 
Glad your in la la land...let me know how it is there...i havent been there for years


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

Monday 24th :

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1 yolk

Meal 2:
1.5 scoop whey

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken breast
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz tuna
1/2 sweetpotatoe
veggies

Meal 5:
Isopure RTD

Meal 6:
4 oz chicken
veggies


Workouts:
*Weights:
- Shoulder presses: 3x8-10
- Arnold presses: 3x8
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up right rows: 4x8

- Pushdowns: 3x8
- Rope pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8-10

- Crunches: 3x15
- Roman chair leg lifts: 3x10
- Oblique crunches: 3x10

* Cardio:


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

I'm lacking fats, bought some more flax and stuff today


----------



## Stacey (Nov 24, 2003)

I hope you and Justin are having a wonderful time!!! I'm so happy for you two!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey Stace! Oh we are! : Justin is so amazing and we are having the best time! Thank you!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2003)

Glad you two are having fun.  Enjoy your time together and GET OFF OF IM ALREADY


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 24, 2003)

Yah and have a cheat already...you deserve it


----------



## hikerchick (Nov 24, 2003)

Jenny I'm so glad you're having a good time. You better not see this until you get back because YOU SHOULD NOT BE ON THE COMPUTER AT ALL!! don't even get out of bed!  

(edited because i got kicked off im for some reason in the middle of my post)


----------



## shortstuff (Nov 24, 2003)

See missy Jenny we all agree, youneed to be with him at all possible costs    And doing lots of cardio


----------



## Stacey (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm so GLAD I don't see you on the computer--stay off!!  

I'm glad you guys are having a great time together!!!!!!


----------



## sara (Nov 25, 2003)

enjoy every minute


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2003)

Okway, I'm back home  I have had such an amazing time in the states and I can't wait to go back in less than 4 weeks!  Justin is so amazing and I can't stand being away from him. I'm doing some serious scholarship hunting right now, feel free to donate  
Diet hasn't been great the last week. The first 6 days were pretty good, I kept in check even though I didn't really follow my regular meal plan. My birthday was a major cheat and we also cheated some this weekend. Today I haven't had much yet.. Had airplane breakfast  I actually went straight to classes in school from the airport, no going home changing clothes. Justin made sure I had a protein shake for my classes, so I had that during break. Just had some chicken and veggies. I've gained a little, but I'm not freaking out over it, I had other things to really prioritate for those short 10 days.
I've only slept about 3 hours the last 48 hours, so I'll go have a nap in a little bit and then I might go to the gym, we'll see.

anyways, I want you all to know that I'm really happy  My heart hurts a little after having to spend some weeks away from Justin, but knowing that I have him for the long run makes me the happiest girl in the world


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

awww i think we all knew that you were going to have a wonderful time  
count down begins again 
if i can help you in any way let me know babe  (getting info on schools in the USA etc)
we got lots to talk about so once your rested pm me


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 1, 2003)

I know it really sucks being away, especially the first few days after seeing Justin. Just hang in there! I would skip the gym today, get some rest and let your body reorient itself to being back and recover from the travel! I've seen you, you can definately take a day off from the gym and not feel guilty if your diet wasn't the best!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

Yes Jenny definately needs a days rest


----------



## Eggs (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey you   I had such a great time with you and I'm my hearts aching as well.  Knowing that I'll see you at New Years keeps it going though!

You're amazing honey.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey honey!!! I'm sooo happy for you and Justin!!! I'm glad you had a great time with him & how awesome- your going back in 4 weeks??? Thats great!!!!

Happy Belated Birthday sweetie!!!!

You sound so happy-- its wonderful!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 1, 2003)

awwwwww Jenny it sounds like you had such a great time. I'm so glad for you! These next (less than) 4 weeks will fly by like nothing!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks peeps and love 

In a bit of a hurry.. 

ATTENTION J'BO: Could you give me some new Meal plan guidelines?


----------



## david (Dec 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> 
> anyways, I want you all to know that I'm really happy  My heart hurts a little after having to spend some weeks away from Justin, but knowing that I have him for the long run makes me the happiest girl in the world



Hey girlie!

Those words alone is what makes you so golden!  You both are so cool and down to earth and I hope I get the opportunity to meet you both in Chicago around New Years eve!

Take care! (both of you!!)

D


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

*i am ASSuming this is your no carb day right now...at least i hope it is  Check out changes in bold*

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
*7 whites, veggies*
Meal 2:
3.5 oz chicken
2 egg whites
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil
*5oz chicken, veggies, 1 tbsp fat*
Meal 3:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil
*drop down to 4 fish oil*
Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
*drop yolk*
Meal 5:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
0.5 tbsp olive oil

Meal 6:
1dl whey
7 fish oil
*need to get this down to 5 fish oil*


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

*and this would be the high carb day right hun *

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit
*drop yolk and up to full grapefruit*

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil
*again down to 4 fish oil*

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
1/2 small grapefruit
veggies
1 tbso olive oil
*have an apple instead of grapefruit and go to 1 tsp oil*

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit
*again drop the yolk and have 4 strawberries*

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1/2 small grapefruit
*drop the fruit and yolk but up to 1/3 cup oats*

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil
*go down to 4 fish oil*


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 1, 2003)

*Low carb *

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 small grapefruit
*drop yolk, but up to 1/3 cup oats*

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil
*4 fish oil only*

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp olive oil
*1/3 cup of brown rice with only 1 tsp fat*

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal 
1 small grapefruit
*drop yolk, have an apple*

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
6 fish oil
*drop to 4 fish oil*

Meal 6:
5 oz chicken
0.5 tbsp olive oil
veggies


----------



## Jenny (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks J'bo 

Tuesday 2nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites,
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tbsp oil

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz turkey breast
veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 6:
7 whites
cucumber

Workouts:
*Weights: shoulders and triceps
- Arnold presses: 4x8-10
- Shoulder presses: 3x6
- Lateral raises: 4x10-12
- Up right rows: 4x8-10
- Front raises: 4x8

- Triceps superset:
Pushdowns & reverse grip pushdowns

*Cardio: 
- 15 min biking


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

no prob...everything look good? we just want to drop your fat a bit


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2003)

It looks good  I have 25 days ya know  This week I won't have too much time for cardio, I have a CRAZY study week. Insane test coming up next Friday and I have missed SO MUCH while being away..  It was all worth it though  even if I fail


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Jenny-  I think we both leave around the same time again    I am so glad you had a great time and at least Justin wasn't super sick when you saw him.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 2, 2003)

How long you going to be over for this time?


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2003)

SS- Yeay!  Yeah, I had an amazing time. Justin is so right for me I can hardly believe it.

Rock, I'll stay until the 4th of Jan, so around 9 days  Still too short


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

someone is getting greedy


----------



## Jenny (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey Jen, there's nothing called greedy when it comes to love


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

I am with Jenny on this one.  I think if I could spend every moment with Darren I would still want more.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

i just think that you also have to enjoy the times apart because it builds other types of communication...although it does SUCK!
but yah your a greddy guts  9 days!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

Kiss my  you two 
You should be glad you found your soulmates period.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 2, 2003)

You know I love yah hun, your my number two soul mate    Oh and super exciting I AM DECORATED FOR CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 2, 2003)

your decorated in what


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2003)

Stop that whoring 

Wednesday 3rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz turkey breast
1/3 cup brown rice
1 small grapefruit (that I forgot in meal 1)
1 tsp olive oil
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 6:
4 oz salmon
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio: 
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Jen, there's nothing called greedy when it comes to love


  Damn Right


----------



## Jenny (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey Jodi!  Thanks babe  See J'bo, we're all against you  Nah, I luv ya Jen, you know that 

I need to play catch up and PM you both.. School is keeping me so damn busy


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 3, 2003)

Just concentrate on school Jenny.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2003)

Thursday 4th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1tbsp olive oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Legs
- Hack squats: 3x12-15
- Smith Lunges: 3x12 cry: )
- Leg presses: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x12 

Calf superset: 3x8-10:
- Standing
- Seated

*Cardio:
- 15 min biking to gym and home
- 35 min powerwalk/jog
Really needed this to keep my sanity while studying for hours and hours. Was mostley a powerwalk since my legs were hurting bad from leg day.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2003)

Pics of me and my honey

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=465505#post465505


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

Day are beudiful Jenny..... 

Is Dowk swedish for Dork??


----------



## Eggs (Dec 4, 2003)

No, its luv talk for dork 

Which would be me apparently


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 4, 2003)

I think Swedish for Dork is "Riss" or something!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> No, its luv talk for dork
> 
> Which would be me apparently


 all mushy and stuff....



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think Swedish for Dork is "Riss" or something!


 Bastard!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2003)

guys! 

Riss, don't worry, the work for dork is tönt


----------



## Jenny (Dec 4, 2003)

Friday 5th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 apple
forgot fat 

Meal 4:
1/3 cup oatmeal
7 whites
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 5:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 6:
5 oz lean pork
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Back & rear delts
- Pulldowns, wg: 4x8
- Pulldowns, cg: 4x7-8
- Seated rows, cg: 4x7-8
- Seated rows, wg: 4x8-10

- Dbl rear raises: 3x10
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8
- Cable raises: 3x8-10
*Cardio:
OFF


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Bastard!!  [/QUOTE]


----------



## Rissole (Dec 5, 2003)

Rock is a tönt  I know Swedish thanks Jenny


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for teaching him that Jen!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

Let me see if this is right. Ris is an idioter?


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

Dont start mister..... _just cause i cant retaliate_


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2003)

Riss and Rock, would you please have this boyish verbal fight somewhere else?  

Rock, idioter is plural  You should stick to your "Jag kissar på en anka" line


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2003)

Saturday 6th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp flax

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Chest and biceps
- Dbl bench presses: 4x7-8 (went up in weight  )
- Incline Dbl bench press: 4x6-7 (up in weight!)
- Cable X flyes: 4x8-10
- Pec deck flyes: 4x7-9 (up in weight!)

- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home (Cah-razy wind, 5 minutes to get there and about 15 to get home  )
- Interval program on stepper: 20 mins


----------



## Rissole (Dec 6, 2003)

But we like hangin at your place Jen


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Your such a gracious host!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

And it's "Jag penke på en anka" (not sure on the spelling)


----------



## Jenny (Dec 6, 2003)

This isn't the whores hangout thread! 

 Rock, it's "Jag pinkar på en anka"  It was so funny when you said that, made me think


----------



## Jodi (Dec 6, 2003)

Hey Jenny - 17 days and counting


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 6, 2003)

Whoops, I thought you were looking at me weird! Maybe that's where the russian accent came from.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2003)

Jodi, WOW!!  I'm so happy for you 

Rock, haha, you did not have a russian accent  Justin has a turkish one when he speaks swedish though


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2003)

Sunday 7th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: ABS 
- Crunches: 3x15
- Oblique crunches: 3x15
- Leg meet knee: 3x12-15

*Cardio:
-60 min spinning, GREAT workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Jodi, WOW!!  I'm so happy for you
> 
> Rock, haha, you did not have a russian accent  Justin has a turkish one when he speaks swedish though


Turkish? That's funny. How'd he end up with that?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

Hi Jenny!  

Stopping in & catching up on your activities!  

I have to admit though, Riss and Rock were quite funny a few post back ago!  I couldn't stop laughing.  

Keep up the great work!

David


----------



## Eggs (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin has a turkish one when he speaks swedish though


----------



## Jenny (Dec 8, 2003)

Rock, actually it's not that much turkish, but I love teasing him  

Honey,  

Dave, hey Florida man! I need some of that sun ya know  Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 8, 2003)

Monday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
2/3 cup brown rice
veggies
1 tsp olive oil
1 grapefruit

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
5 oz lean pork
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Shoulders & triceps
- Shoulder presses: 4x7-8 (UP in weight  )
- Arnold presses: 4x8-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8-10
- Up-right rows: 4x8
- Front raises: 4x8-10

- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 8, 2003)

Keep it up then! Sure your doing a "bra" job!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm thinking of switching up my weight routine and trying something completely different! I've been doing the all bodyparts once a week and I think I need a major change up! I read Leslie's routine in her journal and it got me interested 
What do you think? 

From Leslies journal: 



> Day 1 will be push (ing movements), with Day 2 being pull (ing movements).
> [4 reps for those parts I'm trying to reduce, and 8 for those I'm trying to maintain or improve.(BACK)]:
> 
> Day 1A (push)
> ...



What do you think ppl?


----------



## Jodi (Dec 8, 2003)

Its a great program that Dante from Avant put together for her.  Its to help her define and strenghten but not grow.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes Jenny i think you need to grow first.
The more muscle you have the leaner you will stay.

I will try to find a workout that would suit your bod.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 8, 2003)

But that sounded fun.. 

Okay, but I do not want to grow all that much. I know it'll help me get leaner, but really, I don't want to get much bigger, just leaner. It's hard finding shirts fitting my shoulders well already


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

You can use that program for any purpose (strength, size, or leaning out), depending on your rep scheme.

I periodically alter my workout splits, however push/pull is my favourite way to train, and I always go back to it.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Hmm, I think I want to try this.. 
Dante, if I want to keep size, lean out and possibly grow a little bit, what would you suggest? 6-8 reps and keeping the sets the way they are?

This sounds like fun  Thanks for stopping by Dante


----------



## Dante B. (Dec 9, 2003)

That's only possible if you have enough fat on you. If you're too close to your set-point, it's just about impossible to naturally lean out and gain LBM simultaneously.

But it is definitely possible, contrary to the prevailing malady of wisdom, if you're above your set-point.

ROB-style training (Rest Only Briefly) is absolutely splendid in this regard if strength isn't your primary concern. Even if it's a secondary concern, the program can be modified.

As an example, using my program, do 8 to 10 reps for each set with only 20  to 30 seconds of rest in between. From exercise to exercise, use only the time that's needed to strip or add the weight you're going to use (a minute is good, as it's okay to get a little rest).


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Well, sure, leaning out and gaining muscle at the same time is almost impossible. I don't know I if I have enough fat to do that, but however the goal is to lose as little muscle as possible, while leaning out.

This sounds really good, I think I'll try it tomorrow!  Thanks!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Tuesday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 30 min slow biking


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

Yes Jenny i think you may have enough to do this workout...I am assuming Dante means pre-contest bf% lows. 

I like the push/pull approach as well, however i do a push/pull/stretch...you may want to try that. We can modify it. Any change to your workout will create a change however we want the right changes to occur. (note saying Dantes wont)


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't think Dante means pre contest bf as low bf really. I think it's hard way before that, to lose bf and gain muscle in the same time.

I want to try something new. If you have any suggestions on how we could do it other than this I am open to those.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Okay, I just had an almond binge


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

Day 1 will be push (ing movements), with Day 2 being pull (ing movements). 
[4 reps for those parts I'm trying to reduce, and 8 for those I'm trying to maintain or improve.(BACK)]:

Day 1A (push)
Chest: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *Incline DB Press (1 set), Pec Dec (2 sets), Pushups(1 set)*
Quads: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *(Narrow Leg Press (3 sets), Single Leg Extensions (2 sets) )*
Calves: 2 exercises, 6 sets total* Seated Raises (2 sets), Leg Press Calve Raises (2 sets)*
Shoulders: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total. *Military Press (3 sets), Front DB Raises (2 sets)*
Triceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *Straight Bar Cable PressDowns (2 sets), Overhead Cable Extensions (2 sets)*

Day 2A (pull)
Back: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *Bent Over 1 Arm Cable Rows (2 sets), Seated Cable Rows (2 sets)*
Hamstrings: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *Stiff Legged Dead Lifts (3 sets), Smith Lunges (3 sets)*
Biceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *Seated Incline Hammers (2 sets), Cable Curls (2 sets)*
Abs: 2 exercises, heavy and low reps (4 is good) *Decline Weighted Crunches (2 sets), Swiss Ball Cable Crunches (2 sets)*.


Off 

Day 1B
Same thing as Day 1A, just pick two different exercises
Chest: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *Incline DB Flyes (1 set), DB Pullovers(2 sets), Swiss Ball Pushups(1 set)*
Quads: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *(Narrow BB Squats(3 sets), Leg Extensions (2 sets) )*
Calves: 2 exercises, 6 sets total* Leg Press Calve Raises (2 sets), Seated Raises (2 sets)*
Shoulders: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total. *Seated DB Laterals(3 sets), Reverse Pec Dec(2 sets)*
Triceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *V Bar Press Downs(2 sets), Overhead DB Extensions(2 sets)*

Day 2B
Same thing as Day 2B, just pick two different exercises.
Back: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns(2 sets), Bent Over BB Rows(2 sets)*
Hamstrings: 2 exercises, 6 sets total *Roman Dead Lifts (3 sets), Lying Leg Curls(3 sets)*
Biceps: 2 exercises, 4-6 sets total *Seated DB Curls(2 sets), Hammer Curls against wall(2 sets)*
Abs: 2 exercises, heavy and low reps (4 is good) *Rope Crunches(2 sets), Plank Holds(2 sets of 1 min)*.

Off


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, I just had an almond binge



k i just posted a bunch of exercises with a bit of adjusting...NOW PUT THOSE ALMONDS DOWN MISSY


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Thank you Jenny, it looks good! It's the original program though, right? You just chose the exercises for me?

I already did put the almonds down.. and I'm doing an extra spin class tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

It is mostly the same program however some of the sets are cut and i added another chest exercise...if you get burned out from the program just let me know and we will cut down more...this is an intense workout...i know i wouldnt do it personally...just too much and would be way too sore...but give it a try.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

I don't feel good at all!! I'm going to fail my big exam on friday and I just feel so stressed out about it.. I haven't done ANYTHING but studying and going to the gym since I got back from the states..  I just want to hide in a cave for two weeks and then go see Justin


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Okay, thank's Jen, I'll try it! Thank you for your time!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

Jenny just breath and try to relax...take a hot bath have a nap and some comfort food and get a good place to study...you will do fine...your almost there so just concentrate on school right now...we are all behind you  go jenny go jenny go go go jenny


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

It's not gonna help.. OMG I've never failed anything before.. I just can't focus anymore, my brain is like a ball of mush..

And I already had comfort almonds and they make me feel worse..


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 9, 2003)

go do some cardio and study...then rest jenny...you need it...get up refreshed and start again...you can do it, put your  into it


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2003)

Jenny you will do awesome, I feel the exact same way, go relax, read a book or take a soke in a bathtub.  Trust me, take a break, your brain will thank you.  Watch TV or something, trust me, stressing will not help the situatino at all.    You will kick ass, and then just think you can see Justin.    You are a smarty pants and will kisk ass.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 9, 2003)

Jenny-- You can do it sweetie~ But you need to relax a little!!! Like the girls said~ Take a warm bath ( In Lavender IMO) --BUBBLES!! 
Your SO Smart- And we all know you can do this-- Just smile & think how close you are to seeing Justin again-

Cheer up & Relax!!


----------



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

Relax girl, dont be so hard on yourself!!! How do you cook your egg whites, seeings that you eat so many of them!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey you sexy thang 

  I hope you're feeling better this morning   Listen to the girls, they have good advice 

  Umm, and come see me soon, I'm pretty sure I promised you that I'd make you forget about all this stress and stuff.  Wanna know how?  

  Missing you like caaaarrraaaazy honey!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks guys! You are too sweet.

Girls, I took a break last night. Screwed the diet, watched tv and enjoyed myself. Had almonds, ww crackers w. butter and whole grain bread. And fruit. Now of course I feel guilty, the morning after.. Ack, I hate hate hate feeling guilty.  I'll be okay though. The test is not like any other exam, we're talking a big ass pass/fail test that around 50% of the students usually fail. I didn't do what I was supposed to for three weeks (being excited to see Justin, and being away), so I've had two weeks. There's a big chance that I actually do fail, but it isn't the biggest deal if I do, cause I can do it over again in Febuary and 3 times after that. The school system in Sweden is very different.

J'bo, I'm doing two modified days today and tomorrow with around 50g carbs each. I just can't do a no carb again tomorrow, I nedd all the brain power I can get.. Won't make Friday a super high carb day though, only for the first meals before/during exam. Exam is from 8:00-12.30. Your thoughts?

Justin, honey, thank you so much for cheering me up yesterday  You have no idea how much it meant to me. On the other hand, maybe you do  I can't wait to see you honey, that snuggling in front of the fireplace has never sounded better. Soon honey


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

g'morning!
so, you WILL be in the 50% that DOES pass. Just do it!
We believe in you, now go and believe in yourself.
We know that you know what you are doing and will do ust fine.
You needed lastnight! Let all the information you have been stuffing into that perty blond head of yours sink in and absorb. You have all of today, tonight and tomorrow morning to do some more studying. If you do not pass. (but you will) like you said, no biggie, regroup and nail it the next time! I had to go back and retake a portion of my realtors license exam..and it damn nar kiled me, but I buckled down and hammered it the next week!
You are so hard on yourself, we have been telling this to you for some time, so as JH'bo said, relax, breath, focus and kick ass!

Comfort almonds..that was funny..

I am off until I get abck from my vacation on the 21st! I may have pics of us when I come back to work the 22nd, and will post!
You behave, and I want to hear that you did AWESOME onh this exam!
mike


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Mike. I wish I could all believe in myself as much as you do. I usually feel like I'm in control before an exam but this time I don't  I'm over it now, I'm just going to go there and do the best I can. If I would have done what I was supposed to the 2 weeks before I left and done a little bit more while in the States, I would by all means have passed. I know that, but now it's different. If I do pass, then it's a whole lot of luck, me chosing the right things to study, since I can't possibly get it all down in 2 weeks. But thanks Mike, you're a great friend


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Wednesday10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 grapefruit
veggies
1 tsp olive oil

Meal 3:
5 oz turkey (white meat)
veggies
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/3 apple

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 2A (did shoulders mon, so started with day 2)
- Lat pulldowns, cg: 2x8-10
- Seated cable rows: 2x8
- Smith lunges: 3x10
- SLDL: 3x8-10
- Seated incline Hammers: 2x8
- Cable curls: 2x8
- Decline w8ted crunches: 2x8-10
- Hip raise: 2x8

I liked this! Only about 30 sec rest between sets, I was sweating and had fun! Well needed study break 



*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- Biking to gym and home


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

woulda coulda shoulda. You sound as if you are already expecting to fail. Stop that mindset!
You were on vacation, you were not supposed to be studying...
Just look ahead, adn imagine yourself passing. 
I do not know what else to tell you. YOu know what you hahve to do. I kow, that the timeline and stress helps me out.
But, that's me. I also wake up the day of the exam, say 'fuq it', relax and just go do it.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 10, 2003)

Yeah listen to da B!!! Or we'll all get really mad at you....


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Haha, no, I'm not expecting to fail, but I do see it as a major possibility. I took a vacation during a REALLY bad time, during the hardest course in all of my 4 years of education ahead of me. We didn't have a Thanksgiving break, in fact we don't even have any break for Christmas, school in sweden is nice like that 

Just let it go guys, I'll do my very best, you know that


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 10, 2003)

I give my friends no slack. But I know you will do great!
good luck on this exam!
maybe this time next year, we can all be on a beach, having a great time!
(or at least in 'Vegas for the 'O'!)


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 10, 2003)

Good luck Jen!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 10, 2003)

Jenny...in some simple words from the trainer "fuq the diet and do what you want til your exam is over" school is much more important.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Rock, thanks 

J'bo, I'm not doing that. Doing that only adds about x10 the stress cause I'd be stressing over getting fat too  But thanks..  I can't go cheaters galore everytime I have a hard exam 

Have done some good studying today. I'm still way behind, but I'll keep doing my best!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 10, 2003)

I know how you feel babe, I just took my bio final last night and even though I studied my butt off, I have no clue how I did, not nearly as confident as normal.  At least you are prepared for anything.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Aww, SS, I'm sure you did good! Don't stress about it now, it's done and over with. Yes, I am prepared for failing and it isn't the end of the world if I do, we don't get grades here, it's all about passing/failing. If I don't pass this time, I'll past next time. I just never failed any test and don't want it happening now either.
Thanks for your support


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Jenny, how do you cook your egg whites?


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

Good Luck Sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Jenny, how do you cook your egg whites?



non-stick pan


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Stacey


----------



## Stacey (Dec 10, 2003)

YOUR WELCOME

I microwave my eggs some mornings!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Thursday 11th:

Yesterday I had a really good study day! If I've picked the right things to study, I think I'll pass  But you never know if the teachers find the same things important as you do  Got too few meals in yesterday, will try getting all six in today. Have been 5 for a few days, but that's only a few cals low since it's been my 2nd protein shake missing. My hams are really hurting from workout yesterday, I like it! I have a hard time isolating them sometimes, but SLDL rocks  Bicpes, back and abs are also a bit tender. Justin, massage please! 
Today is a very exciting day, a friend of mine (older than me) might be having a baby!! :banan:


----------



## Jenny (Dec 10, 2003)

Thursday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
10 almons
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 5:
1dl whey
4 fish oil

Tooo much eggs today  It's so easy though and I didn't want to spend too much time cooking.. 


Workouts:
*Weights: Day 1A
- Incline db bp: 2x8
- Cable X: 2x8-10
- Pushups 2x10
- Leg press: 3x12
- SL leg extension: 3x8-10
- Seated calf raises: 2x8
- LP calf raises: 2x8
- Military press: 3x8
- Front DB raises: 2x8
- Triceps pushdowns SB: 3x8
- Overhead extensions: 2x8

OMG  This was sooooo much fun!! DAMN, I got such a pump in every friggin bodypart and was sweating. 30 sec between sets, it was a real intense workout. But so much FUN! 
I'll be sore tomorrow  Will sit there at exam hardly able to write  LOVE IT 

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 60 min moderate biking
- biking to gym and home


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

Its exciting when your friends have babies...part time children are the best :thmb: 
I am glad your feeling better hun 
You will do just great...make sure your better prepare next time though...even if you and Justin are together...he wil help you study no doubt...one right answer and a kiss


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey honey 
Well, the friend isn't living here so I won't see the baby all that much. I love babies!

OH YES, I learned my lesson.. I'm usually very responsible ya know  But now I just couldn't focus on anything other than Justin  No more of that


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 11, 2003)

Justin knows how important he is to you.
You need to take care of yourself for Justin  and you 

I love babies too


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Haha, I am taking care of myself, don't worry  I just didn't study hard enough for 3 weeks cause that was easier than studying


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

I fell alseep in my books today and drooled some in it  I think that's my unconcious telling me to stop studying


----------



## Stacey (Dec 11, 2003)

thats soo funny--- I used to do that quite often


----------



## Eggs (Dec 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin, massage please!



Okway  



Missing you 

Hey, rock that exam darling


----------



## Jenny (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks honey 

Okay peeps, exam day  I'll go there and do my very best and hope that's enough. Thanks for all of your support, it means a lot  


Oh, and in two weeks I'll be on my way to the airport by now


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 11, 2003)

GOOD LUCK JENNY!!!!!!!!    I will be dreaming good thoughts for you


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2003)

Damn Jenny, you had to remind me about exam day 
I hate tests


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Good luck Jen, you'll do great. Just relax during it! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

OMG!! I did REALLY well!    Haha, this is incredible.. All the hard work and I MADE it!  I'm so happy!! 

I'm one smart cookie


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

You are a smart cookie Jenny. You must have been doing the banana dance in your seat as you were breezing through the exam. Congrats love


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome Jen! Now you can relax and focus on training and thinking about Justin!  I have my final on Wed.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Haha, J'bo, I didn't  But I did when I got the results back  Like this:   

Rock, thanks buddy!  I know you'll do fab on your exam too!! Good luck!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Jen, if I don't I'm out of the program. Then the wife will kill me!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Aww Rock, you can do it


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 12, 2003)

You can do it Rock


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

YEAH JENNY!!!! I'm So happy for you!! I knew you were a smart cookie!!! 
CONGRATS

Heres me joining in on the bananna dance


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Friday 12th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
apple

Meal 2 (during exam):
1 apple

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
crap 

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Oooh, I relaxed a little too much after my test today  I know, I suck, you don't need to tell me. Tomorrow is back to normal, exam stress and after effects are gone!

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 45min elleptical
- 15min stationary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks guys! 14 days Jen, I'm excited for you!!


----------



## lina (Dec 12, 2003)

Hi!!!!! :hello

Just checking up on you!  14 days till waaaat????  

Back to US?  Where are those Thanksgiving pictures?

Journal looks impressive!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey lina!! 
Wow, glad to see you here! 
14 days til I go see Justin and his family in Chicago!! 

Pics of me and Justin are here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24525

I hope you're doing great and the holiday stress isn't too overwhelming


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2003)

aww I just saw those pictures--they are GREAT~~~ You two are perfect together--and are both very beautiful!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 12, 2003)

Good job honey, you're amazing


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Jen, you guys look like you had a blast! and you are looking hot stuff there chicky


----------



## Rissole (Dec 12, 2003)

Good news about your exam Jenny  You da gurl


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks girls!  We did have a blast and it's almost time for that again  I'm leaving in 13 DAYS   

Justin, hey, nice avvy  I get all confused when I see it, like "hey, that's me, did I post that?"  then my brain catches up with me


----------



## Jenny (Dec 12, 2003)

Thanks Riss!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Saturday 13th:

Meal 1:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 2:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 3:
5 oz white fish
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 2B
- Wg Lat pulldowns: 3x8
- BB rows: 3x8
- Roman DL: 3x10
- Leg curls: 3x8-10
- DB curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 2x7-8
- Rope crunches: 3x10
- Plank holds: 2x1-1,5 min 

*Cardio:
- AM: 40min spinning
- 20 min on stepper


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

I like my avi too, it hasa real hottie in it 

13 days, I like that


----------



## Jenny (Dec 13, 2003)

Yeah, sure does, I just wish that girl would move so I could see the hottie better 

I like 13 days too


----------



## Eggs (Dec 13, 2003)

Nope, no moving for her... I like her in my arms just like that


----------



## Rissole (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Justin, hey, nice avvy  I get all confused when I see it, like "hey, that's me, did I post that?"  then my brain catches up with me


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

Sunday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 1B
- DB Benchpresses: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Narrow squats:3x10
- Leg extensions: 2x10
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Reverse pec deck: 3x8
- standing Calf presses: 3x8
- Seated calf: 2x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8
- Vbar pushdown: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spin class (taught it)


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

Monday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
1 apple
4 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM:45min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Dec 14, 2003)

Coach, I need some assistance  Since my workout schedule is 2 days on, 1 day off, I'll sometimes have an off day on a high carb day, like today. See, I don't want to do that.. What do I do.. I do need some carbs today, because I'm teaching a 60 min kick ass spinning class tonight and I did no carbs yesteday. Don't want to go as high on a non-lifting day though and it will be harder to get a good workout tomorrow if it's no carb, esp since I teach spinning tomorrow night too. What do I do?


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

Well personally i would structure your schedule around your carb days each week. You can pm me what you have going on and we can figure it out. 

By the way it is a wonderful day isnt it


----------



## atherjen (Dec 15, 2003)

I agree Jenny, I like to schedule my training around high carb days as well for the extra energy and muscle building potential. Im sure J'Bo can help you come up with a good schedule!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Jen  I already changed it.. Will not do the 2days in a row like the program intended. I made new split:

Mon- High: Day 1A
Tue- No: Cardio 
Wed- Low: Day 2A
Thur- No: Cardio/Off
Fri- high: Day 1B
Sat- Low: Day 2B
Sun- No: Cardio/Off


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 15, 2003)

looks good hun.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

Tuesday 16th:

Will get some carbs today so I can make both my weight workout and my spin class tonight. SO don't feel like teaching tonight, I need a rest day, body feels weak 

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 3:
2 mandarines 
2 swedish Xmas cookies 

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
1/2 tbsp mayo

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 2A:
- Cg pulldowns: 3x8
- Seated Cable Rows: 3x8
- Smith Lunges:3x10
- Stiff Legged Dead Lifts: 3x8-10
- Db bicep curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 2x8
- Decline w8 crunches: 3x10
- Hip raises: 3x10

*Cardio:
- 60 min spinning. Taught a KICK ASS class  It was so much fun


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm so sick of dieting! Dieting over Christmas sucks! I don't feel motivated at all. I'm pretty happy with my body right now and I would rather take a maintainance break for a few weeks..


----------



## atherjen (Dec 16, 2003)

thats not a bad idea either hun! breaking from the dieting phase for a short period is sometimes best for the bdy depending on how long and hard you have been dieting. I say if your happy now then allow yourself a few treats of the holidays but try to stick to clean foods otherwise, and get in your workouts and you should be fine


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2003)

Sounds good take it easy Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

you really think so? Well, I dunno. I guess I might allow myself a few treats then, but I'm scared I won't be able to control it.. Hmm, well, what about if I take a break from the carb cycling approach and make healthy choices. Keep my cardio and weight training up and try to be good.
Holidays are so hard to handle diet wise. You really have to have a mind of steal and a major motivation to make it. Right now I don't feel like I have that, but it might just be today.


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 16, 2003)

Well i got off the carb cyling a long time ago cause the no carb days are tough when you train hard. We can try a training and non training program.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm so sick of dieting! Dieting over Christmas sucks! I don't feel motivated at all. I'm pretty happy with my body right now and I would rather take a maintainance break for a few weeks..


Oh my gosh I totally agree with you girl!!!!! It does suck over Christmas!!!!!  That is what I am doing right now--still working out--but my eating may not be to a "T" if ya know what I mean. I am allowing myself a few treats every now and then.

I just hate hearing it from others "it's Christmas, c'mon, eat with us..."   yuck. I just have a bite of something and believe it or not that makes them happy- (co-workers)


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

J'Bo: I don't mind the carb cycling, so I want to try that a bit longer. However, I want to take a few weeks when I just have the "eat healthy" approach.

Stace: Hey honey  I know, it is hard. I've actually said no to Christmas parties and get togethers because I can't handle the food. That's not right, I need to find a middle way somehow. And for things like Christmas dinner at my Grannys, she gets so hurt if I don't eat her food  But, I have a hard time loosen things up without letting them go completely. I'm pretty much an all or nothing type of person. So, this will be a little mental test too


----------



## Leslie (Dec 16, 2003)

Glad you are listening to your body and mind Jenny I agree, finding a balance is tough. I forgot what eatting "normal" is too If it were me, I would eat generally low carb, taking in most of your carbs pre and post workout and try and keep it to veggies otherwise. The days were you eat regular dinners and holiday snacks will "balance" out to hopefully maintence cals for the week and body weight should be kept stable. May also want to throw in one extra cardio session depending on what your weeks food looks like to offset the extra calories as well. Good luck and relax and have fun


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 16, 2003)

Good Luck Jenny and enjoy the Holidays and then enjoy some EGGS


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey Leslie  Thank's for the advice, it sounds really good  I do not plan on cheating all that much, but I do need a mental break somehow. The extra cardio won't be a problem since I have to teach quite a bit of spinning classes due to other instructors being away and sick.

Pam, thanks  I'm really really craving EGGS


----------



## Stacey (Dec 16, 2003)

Hey honey, I totally know where your coming from with the food situation. I turned down my work christmas party b/c they were have a cattered Italian meal--- no can do for me.  And they already pick on me here with what I eat..and not going to lunch w/ anyone, etc. So I would hear it big time if I ate before and sat there while everyone ate their meals-- So I'm not going. 
Now for the meal at Grannys-- I always eat it.. Just not a lot of it. Which is hard. But my granny and my mom get upset if I don't eat the food they cooked & worked so hard doing-- So I just do. Makes them happy-- I just make it my cheat day.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Took new measurements this morning! Everything is down!!   My waist has shown the biggest improvements since I started this, my mom dropped her jaw when I told her how many centimetres I've lost


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Wednesday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
4 oz chicken
3 egg whites
veggies
1/2 tbsp mayo

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
(at coffee shop, all my friends had hot cocoa with wipped cream and cookies  I felt like having chicken )

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
7 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 1A
- Incline DB press: 3x8
- Cable X: 3x8
- Pushups: 2x15
- Narrow Leg press: 3x12-15
- Leg: extension, single leg: 3x8
- Seated calf raises: 2x8
- Standing calf raises: 2x8
- Military press: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Triceps pushdowns: 3x8
- Overhead Cable extensions: 3x8

Kept the heart rate up and had a great workout. My body was exhausted after this  Was really happy about my body in the gym today, everything fits loose 

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 17, 2003)

yah jenny  i knew you could do it 
makes you stronger in the holidays when you know how far you have come


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Haha, yes Jen, it makes me more motivated. It's not like I feel like having a cheat week, just the mental break from a plan is what I need. Like not knowing what I'll eat all day, having it all planned, but taking it meal by meal. Just being away from that a little makes all the difference, I feel really good  I don't crave any sugary things really, but I will have alcohol on my friends big birthdaty party on Saturday


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah Jenny!! Thats awesome!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 17, 2003)

Congrats Jenny-

I need to do measurements and I am incredibly scared.  Well I knew you were a major hottie and someone who can work their bootie off.  Literally    How is your day going missy???


----------



## atherjen (Dec 17, 2003)

YAY Jenny that is great news!! and the improvment will defintly help with the motivation levels!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Sexy, I've been missing you


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks guys!  I'm happy about my results too  Bought new pants today, one size smaller than I usually wear  I look hot 

Justin, I've been missing you too


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2003)

Nice work Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks Jodi 

I've got a bunch of clothes that I haven't been able to wear for a long time and now, almost everything fits  I'm so happy  Won't be much Christmas cheating for me, cause I don't want to ruin this wonderful feeling


----------



## Jenny (Dec 17, 2003)

Thursday 18th:

Meal 1:
7whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
4 almonds

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 5:
5 egg whites
veggies
15 almonds

Workouts:
REST DAY, I feel like doing some cardio, but I know I have to have a rest day.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 18, 2003)

thats right hun, REST!!  I know it can be hard on the head sometimes when you know it is your day off and you just want to go train.. lol then again somedays I cant wait for a day to rest. Have a good day hun


----------



## Stacey (Dec 18, 2003)

Thats awesome JennY!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 18, 2003)

Yay Jenny! that's awesome, I'm glad you found something that you knew would work.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 18, 2003)

Jenny you are kicking butt babe, keep it up, oh and have a cheat here and there, cause you know you will get some extra cardio in a little bit  :dace:


----------



## Jenny (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you girls 

Atherjen, I know, yesterday I felt all antsy to go to the gym  I went Christmas shopping for hours though 

Stace, thanks hon 

Hiker, well, what J'bo helped me with is what got me here in the first place. Now I'm eating a bit too little and doing cardio, but I think it will all balance out  I hope I won't lose muscle, dooon't want that!

Pam, thanks  I need some of that cardio


----------



## Eggs (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I need some of that cardio


----------



## Jenny (Dec 18, 2003)

Friday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites,
1/4 cup oatmeal
3 small chocolate pieces 

Meal 5:
5 oz fin fish
veggies
fruitsallad
10 small chocolate pieces

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 2B
- Wg pulldowns: 3x8
- Wg rows: 3x8
- Roman deads: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x8-10
- Bicep curls: 3x8
- Hammer curls: 3x7-8
- Cable crunches: 3x10
- Plank holds: 2x1min

*Cardio:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- 30 min stationary (to help burn of chocolate  )


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 19, 2003)

Hate to whore in here Jen, just wanted to say passed my final! Whew!! Hope all is going well! You'll be back here soon!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Congrats Rock


----------



## Jenny (Dec 19, 2003)

Blech, I feel all guilty now for having chocolate  I think I need to go for a run before bed to get rid of that  Spinning tomorrow morning too!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 20, 2003)

Saturday 20th:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal 

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
At birthday party
1 stuffed pepper (meat inside of it)
bread
1 piece cake
lots of wine

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 1B
- DB flyes: 3x8 
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Push ups: 2x10
- Narrow squats: 3x12
- Leg extensions: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 4x8
- Rear delt raises: 4x10
- V-bar ticep pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM:45min spinning. Kick ass class!  I didn't have any dry spot on my top at all, usually there's two around my nipples Could feel that I've been low carbing all week except for the cheats, felt it in my legs.
- 15 min on stepper
- 15 min biking


----------



## Jenny (Dec 20, 2003)

A guy at my gym who knows about my former eating disorders came up to me today and asked me how I was doing. He said that I lost a lot of weight and wanted to make sure I hadn't stopped eating. I told him that I ate, but tried not to cheat and also told him about the chocolate guilt yesterday. He is really good to talk to and he made me remember not to fall back in my old tracks.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 20, 2003)

You have 7 days, CONGRATS JEN!!!!!!!!  Do you have all his presents ready    I AM SO EXCITED TOO!!!!    Then we can all be happy gals like miss smiley pants J'bo!!!!    Well looking good honey


----------



## Jenny (Dec 20, 2003)

Ooowww.. my head hurts.. hungover.. hungover..


----------



## Jenny (Dec 21, 2003)

Sunday 21st:

Meal 1:
1dl whey
1 grapefruit
15 almonds

Meal 2:
3 oz salmon
2 oz white fish
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 banana

Meal 4:
4 oz lean meat
potatoe salad
1 clementine
almonds

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 30 min walk


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

Morning Jenny.
I am back from la la land 

So everyone is starting to notice that your making some improvements...thats great  you should be proud 

New Years will be awesome for Eggy and you.
Me and my hun are heading out to the lake, we are taking a snowmobile and doing the countdown in the snow under the stars


----------



## Jenny (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah, I don't feel too hot right now though.. Hungover and bloated 

Aww, it sounds like you and your honey will have an amazing New Years! I'm so happy for you


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 21, 2003)

We will both have a great New Years...maybe next year we can all celebrate together


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Monday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5.5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 4:
5 oz chicken
veggies
15 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights:
- CG pulldowns: 3x8
- CG rows: 3x8
- SLDL: 3x10
- Smith lunges: 3x10-12
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8-10
- Weighed crunches: 3x15
- Hip raises: 3x12

*Cardio:
- AM: 50min powerwalk
- 65 min spin class (taught it) Great class!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey Jenny!!  Looks like your doing awesome!! Thats great about your old friend at the gym noticing your bod!! I bet you look super hot!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Stace  I posted some new pics in my gallery btw


----------



## Stacey (Dec 22, 2003)

WoW!! You look WONDERFUL!!!! Those are great pics!!!! Your waist looks SOOOO TINY!!!!

I can see a major difference sweetie--you look great!!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 22, 2003)

Hi Jen, I snuck a look at your pictures too. You look so pretty! You are doing great. Your big sis is proud of you


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Thank you girls!  You are so sweet  I love it how you are always here for me and, you are both wonderful people


----------



## nikegurl (Dec 22, 2003)

just checked out the new pictures.  you've always been and always will be beautiful but it's clear that you've really made progess in the new pics!  good job!  hope you're feeling good.  you're obviously doing great!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 22, 2003)

Aww, thank you NG  I haven't been all that strict these last couple of days, so I needed that for motivation  Don't wanna put the fat back on  It's sooo frustrating sometimes, and I've really worked hard for this. But fitting into old skirts and pants that I haven't been able to wear for years makes me so happy and makes it sooo worth it


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 22, 2003)

Jenny you do look amazing I am so jealous you look so hot!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 22, 2003)

Like the new pics Jen  Eggs is a very blessed man


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey girlie!  I wanted to stop in and say Hello while I can!  Happy holiday's to you and Justin and take care!  As always, your improvements are incredible and you desire to succeed is superior!  

Till then shall we speak again.......... soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> OMG!! I did REALLY well!    Haha, this is incredible.. All the hard work and I MADE it!  I'm so happy!!
> 
> I'm one smart cookie


see! I TOLDyou that you would pass!
Wahoo!
Congrats, girl! ya done good!
 

I am back from  my vacation.....didn't want to come back..but ran out of money..so had to come back to make more...damn vicious cycle!


Check my journal for my adventures!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Aww, peeps, you are too sweet!  Thank you for all your wonderful words 

Tuesday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/4 cup oatmeal
4 almonds

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
5 almonds

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1 tbsp cheese
veggies
2 bites of my moms pizza edge (after ALA)

Meal 5:
slice of pizza
3 chocolate pieces (Guylian  )

Workout: 
*Weights: 1A
- DB bench press: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8-10
- Pushups: 1x10
- Narrow leg press: 3x8
- Single leg extention: 3x8
- Shoulder press: 3x6-8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Straight bar pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head presses: 3x8

*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 30min on stepper
- 60 min punishment biking cause of pizza


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 23, 2003)

g'moring!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

morning ms.santa  and b


----------



## atherjen (Dec 23, 2003)

aww Jen cute avi!!  

might add that I looked at your new pics, beautiful!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

LOVE YOUR AVI!! Your So Cute!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 23, 2003)

I am chiming in I love your new AVI    And four days!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey girls!  Haha, thanks, it's Christmas, I need a santa avvy 
The full size pic is in Butterfly's thread in Open Chat.

Uh oh, my parents just ordered in pizza  They usually eat healthy but right now it smells SOOOOO good  I'm not touching it though  No biggie, I'll go make some chicken


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

or have some ala and a protein shake then have one slice


----------



## ncgirl21 (Dec 23, 2003)

Jenny- just wanted to drop in and say Hi! It looks like you've got it all together!! Have a good Christmas!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

J'bo, I made an omelette and sprinkled some cheese on it instead  and some veggies.

Hey Nc, good to see you here  I'm trying, but it's sooo much harder this time of year!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

That omelette sounds yummy jenny--hey check out my journal in an hour or so-- Dmlmn is posting my pictures in the Gallery!  Yeah!!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Wohoo, I can't wait to see them! You're going to look so HOT!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks!

But don't know about how Hot I will look!  LoL


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

I'm soooo hungry today!! I think my tummy knows that it's Christmas eve tomorrow  Here in Sweden we celebrate Christmas on the 24th and not on the 25th. Well, we celebrate the 25th too I guess, but the 24th is the big day 

Stace, you will look amazing and you know it!


----------



## hikerchick (Dec 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I'm soooo hungry today!! I think my tummy knows that it's Christmas eve tomorrow  Here in Sweden we celebrate Christmas on the 24th and not on the 25th. Well, we celebrate the 25th too I guess, but the 24th is the big day
> 
> Stace, you will look amazing and you know it!


Have a great time tomorrow Jenny. I just love this time of year, I never want it to end. But then I love the new year too - so much promise! I am a geek like that.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

Jenny I hear ya on that-- my tummy is like--"c'mon woman FEED me the gooood stuff"!!!! LoL
I hope you have a WONDERFUl day tomorrow sweetie!!!

And thanks


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

I ended up having some pizza after all.. And 3 pieces of chocolate  Damnit, now I have to do some punishment cardio  I suck


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 23, 2003)

you dont suck silly...your human...enjoy the pizza already


----------



## Jenny (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, I just did an extra hour of cardio on the stationary.. Hopefully that will help take care of the damage


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2003)

ya what Jen said!!!  YOUR HUMAN!  

hope it was yummy!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2003)

Hey girl! I saw your new pics and you look amazing  Your hard work is definitely paying off in a big way! Great to see you happy!!

p.s...don't sweat the pizza! Hopefully you enjoyed it


----------



## Jenny (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey girls  MERRY CHRISTMAS!  We celebrate it here today, today is the BIG day 
I started the day off with a 60 min spinning class  I worked so friggin hard, I almost fainted when I got of the bike.. It felt sooo good though, I burned a heck of a lot of cals 

The game plan for today is to allow myself to cheat a bit, but not go over board. I'll keep my meals to 5-6 and have protein with everyone of them. ALA before meals too. I'll raise healthy carbs a little too, which will curb cravings a little.
I know I could do a full blown cheat day and get it out of my system, but the thing is it wouldn't get out of my sytem. I'd have cravings for days and possibly cheat. The mental effects that I get are not worth it either, I don't want that guilt that I know I would get.

Okay, I'm ready for Christmas celebration


----------



## Jenny (Dec 24, 2003)

24th of December:

Christmas cheat day

Meal 1:
7 whites
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
1/2 cinnamon bun
2 pieces cholocate

Meal 3:
traditional swedish christmas food
meatballs, tiny sausages, ham etc
+ some brown rice
7 pieces chocolate
3 walnuts

Meal 4:
more candy (not a whole lot, just stopped counting )
more walnuts
1 egg
1 oz turkey
2 clementines

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 60 min spin class, I rocked that bike


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2003)

Good morning!
Merry Christmas!
(didn't you say that you celebrate it a day early there?)
very cute avi, by the way!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 24, 2003)

Hey Mike! 

Thank you, Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Stacey (Dec 24, 2003)

Morning sweetie!!!!
I hope you have a very very Merry Christmas!!!!!!!

And Enjoy the sweets!! We will sweat it out this weekend!
XOXO


----------



## Eggs (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas Honey!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 25, 2003)

25th of December:

Meal 1:
7 whites
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 walnuts
3 hazelnuts

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
4 oz turkey breast
veggies

Meal 5:
7 whites
1/5 cup oatmeal

+ 5 pieces chocolate  Hey, I got my period today, it's in the rule book 

Workouts:
*Weights: 2B
- WG pulldowns: 4x8
- WG rows: 4x8
- Dead lifts: 4x10-12
- Leg curls: 4x8-10
- Bicep curls: 3x8
- Hammers: 2x8
- Cable X curls: 2x8-10
- Rope crunches: 3x10
- Plank hold: 3xtil failure

*Cardio:
- AM: 50min spin class
- 45 min on stepper: 30min program, 15 HIIT


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 25, 2003)

hello jenny 

how was your night last night?
you are leaving in 2 days  WOW!
i got my webcam  and its all ready to go.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 25, 2003)

Hey Jen! 

I had a really nice Christmas  Since we celebrate the 24th it was my big Xmas cheatday. I had some chocolate and enjoyed the Christmas food. Have done a heck of a lot of cardio today, so I don't feel guilty about it.

Wohoo, web cam  I need to get one too  Merry Christmas


----------



## Jenny (Dec 26, 2003)

Friday 26th:

Meal 1:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
- AM: 70min spinning. Another kick ass class


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 26, 2003)

yah everyone needs to get  a webcam.
yesterday i mooned my sis in it 

i am heading to do some cardio soon  cause i feel like a turkey "all stuffed"


----------



## Stacey (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Jenny~  Be safe And have a BLAST with your honey!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Dec 26, 2003)

Hey Princess! 

  I'll see you soon  

~


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

hey!
You're both on!
so....Merry Christmas! when are you leaving, Jenny?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2003)

hey Justin, how's things?
Taking a client around to look for homes tomorrow!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey peeps!

I made it here safely and am having a really good time with my honey! 

Just wanted to check in  Now I'm to snuggle with my honey again


----------



## Rissole (Dec 29, 2003)

Gee thanks


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

awww Jenny your so cute checking in with us. I'm glad you did though so we know you got there safely.
Have a WONDERFUL TIME WITH JUSTIN!!
And Happy New Year you two!! I wish ya'll the best!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 31, 2003)

hey kids!
Happy New Year!
Hope the two of you are having a great time!
I have to work...

But will see Kris soon enough..


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey guys!

I want to spread my new year cheer to you both!  Glad you're having a great time!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 1, 2004)

Hey peeps!

We're still having an amazing time, we're like snuggly little puppies all the time.. It's wonderful, I truley found my soulmate 

Talk to you soon


----------



## katie64 (Jan 1, 2004)

Jenny...so happy for you and Justin, and happy to hear all's well..........It's rare in life to find your true soulmate


----------



## Stacey (Jan 2, 2004)

awwwwww Jenny thats So Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 4, 2004)

Hey Everyone!

  Just put Jenny on the plane back to Sweden a little while ago.  She took off safely, though her flight was delayed a couple of hours.

  Now its 1AM and I'm going to go shovel some snow and brood on how much I need her in my life... which is a whole lot 

  Anyways, I think she'll be back on IM in the next day or two...

Jenny, honey...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, I'm back home  

It felt good to see the family again but man I feel empty. Justin, I miss you more than words can say.. I can't do this much longer, I'll just have to get a one way flight there soon.. Cause this hurts 

Peeps, Um, I might drop out of this comp. The past 10 days I've been eating whatever I want to, including Giordano's (I think) thick crust pizza and cinnabons. So, I kinda don't feel like taking uptdate pics  I'm happy and that's what matters. I'll be back on track first thing tomorrow  Am a bit tired since I haven't slept much the last 3 couple of days 
I had an amazing time in Chicago though. Amazing isn't enough actually. Justin's family is amazing and we got along really well, they're great  And Justin, well, he's just in a league of his own


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

Ah Jenny it must be hard to leave your man.
Summer will be here in no time and you two will figure things out.
When its meant to be it just happens 

Dont drop out of the comp dear. 
These are only half way pics.
You have until May and i am sure that you will get back into things once you settle down a bit 
Just take it easy and catch up on your sleep and then decide


----------



## Jenny (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks Jen 

Yes, it's hard. It is really really hard 

Um, well, I never really saw this as a competition in the first place, just a thing I did for myself to improve. So it's not a big deal for me to drop out  I'll think about it though


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Jen~ hey girl~ I'm glad you had a wonderful time with Justin-- Your new Avi is so sweet!! 
I know you miss him so much honey~ I'm sorry!!! 

Glad your back safely though.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

Jenn ... your IM love sstory is very very cool!  I do see it as getting pretty serious even though it's long distance.  I hope that it works out for the both of you in the near future.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey Stace!

Thanks  I did have a great time! My heart is aching right now though 

NT, thanks  Yep, it is pretty cool, isn't it  Um, yeah, both Justin and I have the same idea of where we want to take this


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Jenny~ Yes you are sooo lucky!  I am very very happy for both of you

I am sooo sorry your heart is aching honey!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Stace!
> 
> Thanks  I did have a great time! My heart is aching right now though
> ...



Just give us time to save up for the plane ticket to the tropical wedding


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes count me in too


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 5, 2004)

I wanted to peep in and say...Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Me Too Me Too


----------



## Rissole (Jan 5, 2004)

Just so everyone knows pics are due soon (some have been posted already) here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785 Email me if you cant paste them side by side
And dont forget your stats


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 5, 2004)

and jenny you really shouldnt knee your mr.right


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome back Jen, great Avi!! Don't drop the comp. Everyone has had setbacks and that's just normal. Besides, that length of time is not going to cripple you, just feels like it now! C'mon, back on the training wagon so we can kick some arse!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Jenny  I'm so glad that you had an amazing trip.  I did not realize you were in Chicago! I love the city...Giordano's is so hard to resist   I hope that you are feeling better about stuff today.  I know it's hard but dont give up on your comp.  It'll be something to keep you focused!
Take care of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Just give us time to save up for the plane ticket to the tropical wedding


hey...tropical wedding? sound GREAT!
Hey NT..ben looking for a new scuba destination..and found the lovely island of Curacao....HAD BEACH WEDDINGS...(hint hint,, Justin and Jenny)

hey NT..it's a www.superclub.com  resort....


Glad you two had a great time @ New Years! I wasn't able to be with my honey..I was @ work..but I got to talk to her on the phone...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey peeps..

Whoa, take it easy on the wedding plans would you  Though a beach wedding sounds kinda nice 
We are currently making plans on how to be living together this coming fall. Hopefully we'll figure out a way for Justin to go to school here, if not I'll probably take a year off from school and working in the US. If I can get a work permit, which isn't easy. All I know is that I can't live without him like this much longer, I'd end up in the nut house 

Starting school today. Once again I'm way behind and I wish I cared more about it than I do. I'm really not motivated, but I know I need to kick myself in the butt and get motivated!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 7, 2004)

Wednesday 7th:

Meal 1:
6 whites, 1yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
mustard

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
mustard

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken
veggies
mustard

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 2A
- WG lat pulldowns: 3x8
- CG lat pulldowns: 3x8
- SLDL: 3x8-10
- Smith lunges: 3x10
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Weighted crunches: 3x15
- Hip raises: 3x10

*Cardio:
- 20 min walking
- 2 min on stepper  . Was supposed to do 30min but I was just way too jet lagged and had no caffine left in bod


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey peeps..
> 
> Whoa, take it easy on the wedding plans would you  Though a beach wedding sounds kinda nice


hey!
well, I've been getting alot of the 'when ya gonna popthe questions', so now it is Y'ALLS turn!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

I know somehow you two will figure things out for next year. I think you would like the US---

Take care of yourself sweetie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey now B, that's different. You're not 20 and still in school 

Stace, yeah, I know I would like living in the states. It's really hard to get a working permit and I would rather not take a year off from school.. But if that's what it takes to be with him I'm all for it


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Thursday 8th:

Meal 1:
7 whites,1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5.5 oz salmon
veggies

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Day 1A
- DB benchpress: 3x8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Narrow leg press: 3x12-15
- Single leg extension: 3x8-10
- Shoulder presses: 3x8-10
- Lateral raises: 3x8
- Straight bar tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head cable extensions: 3x8

*Cardio:
- 20 min biking
- 45 min spinning class


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

My body is not doing as bad as I though it was. The bloating is starting to disappear. I have gained a bit of fat, but my arms are still defined and I have still made improvements since the before pics. I just wish I would have taken the mid-pics BEFORE I went to Chicago, cause I looked friggin hot  I'm not dropping out of the comp though, I'm still in! I'd regret it if I dropped out 

I will continue doing this 2 day program all throgh January and in Feb I'll start the 4-5 day split again. This 2 day program has been a nice change and my body has liked something new.
Diet will be my own thing for a while, at least that's how I feel right now. I felt so good when I did my own thing for two weeks before I started cheating and I just listened to my body and saw great changes. However, if I start noticing bad food choices, or if I'm not getting leaner, I will go back to Carb Cycling.

Once again I'm way behind in school, but this time I don't really care.. I know that's bad, but this subject is just so darn uninteresting. Epistemology  The teacher sucks and pretty much everyone I've talked to in class are aming for the re-test after failing the first one  The second test is easier and it will not show in the grades if you fail the first one. I will give it my best though.. I've done it before and can do it again 

I'm missing Justin like crazy, we talk on the phone twice a day and just miss each other like crazy. He's amazing and everything I ever want  He'll be coming over to Sweden in March and I can't wait


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 8, 2004)

You should check into a student visa


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

hey Jenny.
you cant gain fat in that short of time silly 
it will all go down you just wait and see.
listening to your body is the best thing you can do.
thats the hardest thing about training over the net.
you just cant see whats going on and tell how they feel.
if you start to feel full again then lower things down thats all 
i bet you miss Justin. remember when i said that you were being selfish by wanting more and more of him?
well i take that back and i am sorry. 
i think that i just forgot how it felt to crave and care for someone. i remember now though


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> You should check into a student visa



I wouldn't have a problem getting that I think, but there's a money thing. In Sweden college/University is free and in USA it's NOT  I would lose a heck of a lot of money, to do an exchange year I would pay around 25 000$  There might be some community colleges that are cheaper, but not close to where Justin's at. I might  be able to figure something out though, like taking one course that isn't really within my major and get a student visa but still be able to work. Hmm :hmm:

If anyone has any experience with things like this, please let me know


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey Jenny.
> you cant gain fat in that short of time silly
> it will all go down you just wait and see.
> ...



I CAN gain a little fat! Come on, 11 days of cheating  That does make me able to pack on fat 
You have helped me sooo much honey and I won't hesitate to ask you things again 
And I'm sooooo not selfish for wanting more and more of Justin    I'm glad you see that now too


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

what about him going to school there?

jenny fix the spelling on your signature love...Its neeDing not neeing


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

We are looking into that too and that is our first alternative. If that doesn't work out, me going over there is plan B 

I already fixed the sig silly


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Well too bad theres not a community college or a Junior college near by him. Those are a lot cheaper. Thats what I attended for 3.5 years. 

Your doing great honey...


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Well, there is a community college, they just don't offer the things I need for my degree.. But it's a good idea still, at least that would solve the visa issue  At if I'm still able to work it might be okay.. Hmm, thank's Stace


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

no prob honey!! I have the same problems.. I would love to go to this community college thats on my way home from work-- but they do not have the classes that I need...bugars!

Hopefully you will be able to get a work permit!

What are your parents saying about this??


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 8, 2004)

yah what does the fam think?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

My family is happy for me that I've found someone that I'm so happy with  They wouldn't try to stop me if I wanted to go over there and they'd be happy to have him here to get to know him better


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Thats WONDERFUL Jenny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 8, 2004)

All I know is I need my Jenny   Missing you darling   and you know I'd love to get to know your parents better and be in Sweden with you   Wish you were with me for my car ride today!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 8, 2004)

Have a safe ride buddy!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh man, I'm SORE  Really, my whole body is sore, every friggin movement hurts!! I love it  That's what a two day program does  Today will be rest day from weights and only cardio workout(s).

Stace, I know, I'm very thankful for having such a great and supporting family. Without them I would be nothing 

Honey, I know, me too. See, my whole body is aching because you're not here  Haha, okay, so it might be some sore-ness too, but my heart is reeeally achy for you 
Yah, listen to Rock and have a safe drive! We've been through this, noooo speeding  Wish I could be there in the car with you, I love those drives we have together


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

Friday 9th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
3 almonds

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
8 almonds

Meal 4:
Carb up meal due to tummy troubles
1/2 cup brown rice
1 big banana
1 clementine

Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- AM: 55min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

Blech, I'm not feeling too great. My tummy is so upset, it feels like I'm going to throw up but I haven't.. In stead it is giving signals on the other end  Head hurts too and I might have catched something.. Damnit, I don't have time for this..


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

Jenny. try some plain rice or potatoes hun. your going too hard too fast. you should feel better with some carbs in your tum.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Jen, but I don't think it's just that.. Could be though.. Hmm, I'll try some rice.. Brown? Or do I have to eat plain white?


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 9, 2004)

you can eat brown but white is easier to digest. pm me hun you may just have a little bug.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

I guess I could be shocking my body with so little food after all that sugat it started to get used to


----------



## Jenny (Jan 9, 2004)

Okay, had a carb up meal tonight.. I feel better already and hopefully I'll be able to work out tomorrow.. I've been shaking and being cold and just having a nasty time in the bathroom but I feel better now  Whatever it was I hope it's gone..


----------



## atherjen (Jan 9, 2004)

glad your feeling better hun! the meal did the trick!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

oh gosh Jenny-- I'm sorry you were feeling bad!! Glad your better!!!!
When I don't eat a lot of carbs--in the mornings I'm real light headed and feel weak!! Like I'm gonna puke~ But Can't!!! 

Glad your better!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey-
You feeling better?
Hope you two get all things worked out as to where who is going to where...
hey..if you come here..you could do part time PT weork..and spin instructor....
Bet your classes would be filled with guys 'wanting the hottoe Swede with the savory accent..


Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey guys!
Thank you for caring so much  I do feel lots better today  I didn't go spinning this morning, but I'll go to the gym today and do both weights and cardio  So far I've been able to keep my food. 
Justin is having major car troubles  He's on his way down to Maryland but his car is being really mean to him  He had to spend the night on a hotel.. It really hurts me that I can't be there with him and take care of him  And I need him 

Studying is going slooooow  I don't like this subject at all, it's so heavy and stuff I won't ever use in my future profession


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

Saturday 10th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
12 almonds

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
5 almonds

Meal 3:
5 ox chicken
veggies

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
10 almonds

Workouts:
*Weights:
- CG seated rows: 3x8
- WG seated rows: 3x8
- Leg curls: 3x10
- Roman DL: 3x10-12
- DB bicep curls: 3x8
- Cable X curls: 3x8
- Rope crunches: 3x15
- Plank holds: 3x (well almost)
- Back extensions: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
None. Felt so weak and tired after my weight workout.. Not 100% yet.. Haven't had much appetite today either but have been snacking on almonds between meals.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 10, 2004)

I just looked at my before pics. I can't believe how horrible I looked there, that is the fattest I've ever been!! Taking update pics tomorrow morning!
My dad is driving me to the gym in an hour since it's so friggin cold and slippery here that I would probably kill myself if I biked there. Tummy is starting to feel weird again though


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Studying is going slooooow  I don't like this subject at all, it's so heavy and stuff I won't ever use in my future profession


we've all had classes like that....just 'suck it up' and get thru it.
It will be over soon enough!
I had to take 4 classes like that....ri-gawll-dam-diculous!
I almost quit school because of them. But I hung on and toughed them out.
You can do it! Just keep your eye on the 'brass ring' and push on!

Yo! Justin! What WTF is wrong with your P.O.S.? Thought you were getting a different car?

Do you think you have a stomach virus, Jenny? If that continues..better go see a Dr. and get it taken care of!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> we've all had classes like that....just 'suck it up' and get thru it.
> It will be over soon enough!
> I had to take 4 classes like that....ri-gawll-dam-diculous!
> ...



Oh I know I need to suck it up. Considering the fact that I haven't even read half of what I'm supposed to yet, I'm aiming for the second exam at the 5th of March  
The brass ring? 

I don't think I had a stomach virus.. Whatever it was it seems to be gone now  I'm still all bloated though


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Sunday 11th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5.5 oz lean veal
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
4 slices cheese
veggies

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
Workouts:
*Weights: OFF
*Cardio:
- 60 min spin class. Taught it. Was faking it all along since I'm not feeling too great today. I hope my spinners didn't notice.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

good morning!
Glad that you are feeling ebtter!
Hey...I ALMOST went running lastnight!

I am writing it as a story to Kris right now...
heh heh...
I forgot to bring a t-shirt to wear..so couldn't..will have to stick one in the bag this afternoon.

"Brass Ring"
is a phrase. Guess it is American?
As I recall, the brass ring is a door knocker..as in, the door of opportunity.
Reach for the brass ring on that door...
make any more sense?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Oh man, I'm all worried  Justin was supposed to get back last night but he didn't PM me last night, which is very strange. I tried calling him but the phone I can't get through. Am just getting a "at the prescribers request, this phone will not accept incoming calls"  Damnit, my tummy is all upside down again, but this time from worrying


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Phew.. I tried calling again and I got a hold of him! He's okay


----------



## Rissole (Jan 11, 2004)

Dosen't your mind go crazy with things like that.....


----------



## Leslie (Jan 11, 2004)

Jenny, from your awesome new measurements, I had to go back to your old pics as I couldnt wait for the comparison pics.
And DAMN girl you are doing great!

Big improvements in your waist/lower back on the side and back pose. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Riss, yeah.. It's getting harder and harder to handle and I don't know how much more I can take 

Leslie, thanks  Well, I was at my fattest when I took those pics and now I'm getting back to what I used to be  I have no plans on going back to fat Jen, so I'll definately keep it up


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

Hey! Good morning!
Hey...just talking about you..i another thread! (in a god way, of course..the only way I know to talk about you!)

Wish I could make the ache in your heart go away..but things will turn ot just fine. Just hang in there, and before you know it, you and Justin will be together ful time..he will teach you the finer points of eating sea weed..in person..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

I know that Justin and I have something very special and it is worth every bit of pain.. But it's so damn hard right now, it's just getting harder and harder every day  I love him though and that's all I need to know 
Don't know about that sea weed though  we came across some at Jamba juice but we didn't have any.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 11, 2004)

Monday 12th:
Justin and Jenny 6 months 

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
mustard

Meal 3:
3 oz chicken
3 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup brown rice
veggies
mustard

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 5:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies
mustard

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil
5 peanuts, 5 almonds

1446 cals
211g protein 27%
41g carbs 12%
42g fat 61%

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- DB flyes: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Narrow squats: 3x8-10
- Leg extensions: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x6-8
- Rear delt raises: 3x8
- seated laterals: 3x8-10
- Triceps pushdowns SB: 2x8
- Triceps pushdowns VB: 2x8
- Triceps kickbacks: 3x8-10
- Calf raises ST: 3x8
- Calf raises SE: 3x8

*Cardio:
- Biking to gym and home: 15-20 min


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 11, 2004)

sweet! Kris and I are in our 8th!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey!
Just saw the comparrison pix of you that Ris posted! Congratulations! You are kicking ass!
Talk about an improvement!
Keep it up!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

I need to up my cals  For the meals I've planned for today I only get 1336 cals  And that is probably more than some days. I need to up either carbs or fat, probably both. I've seen great results with High P, Med C and Med/low F, so I should probably do that.. Hmm, I'll make it a process and manipulate it these coming days..


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

I was supposed to go spinning today and my coworker in the reception said it started at 6:15, when I got there on time, I was told that the class started 6:00 and had already started..  Since it was only a 35min class I saw no point in going in.. Oh well, I guess I could use some extra study time


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey girl!
Congrats on your anniversary! Your pics look great, all that hard work is showing.


----------



## senimoni (Jan 12, 2004)

Jenny saw your pics, you are definitly improving!! Great progress


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Hiker  It was hard not being together yesterday, but we talked on the phone three times 

Semi, thanks


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Tuesday 13th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 2 yolks
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 small apple

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
1/2 cup brown rice
veggies
10 peanuts

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
Still hungry 

Meal 4:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
mustard
1 small apple

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
5 fish oil

Damnit, not enough cals 
1508 cals
200g protein 56%
81g carbs 23%
35g fat 22%

will add some more fat tomorrow!

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG pulldowns: 3x7-8
- CG pulldowns: 3x7-8
- SLDL: 3x10-12
- Smith lunges: 3x10-12
- Hammer curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 3x8
- Weighted crunches: 3x10-12
- Hip raises: 3x10-15

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home. It was raining when I started, friggin snowing when I was going home.. I looked like a snowman when I got home!
- 65min KICK ASS spin class   It was my first class on the new schedule and it was overbooked  I'm popular  I had such a good time and everyone worked SO hard


----------



## Eggs (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey you 

I need you in my life... and I cant wait for the day when we are together again.  I hope your tummy is feeling better soon.  I miss you like crazy honey 

Needing you ~
Your boy


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey love 

I loved the chat  and PMs  Miss you like like crazy too


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 13, 2004)

Jenny, how much cardio do you average on a usual day?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Aggie, it depends. Some days I do none.. I do about 3 spin classes a week, usually some powerwalks and sometimes some cardio on stepper. Some weeks it's not much at all, it all depends on how I'm feeling.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 13, 2004)

I just saw your pictures Jenny.  You have made some excellent progress.  Congrats


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks Jodi


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Wednesday 14th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 apple, 1/2 grapefruit
5 almonds

Meal 2:
5.5 oz salmon
veggies
15 almonds

I'm bored today, which makes me eat  Well, almonds anyway..  I've cut myself off for the rest of the day 

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
mustard

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/5 cup oatmeal, flax seeds

Meal 5:
4 oz lean pork
veggies

Workouts:
OFF


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Blech.. school is giving me a headache  I'm considering quitting school and joining the homeless people in the park, they seem so relaxed  Er, okay, so I'm not that lost.. yet..  

Am going to try to take a complete restday today, but I might end up doing cardio tonight. One of my fav instructors is teaching tonight and it would be fun to go.. 

Okay, back to the books


----------



## JJJ (Jan 14, 2004)

The park ey? I think Im gonna do the homeless thing, but in the summer and at the beach.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> The park ey? I think Im gonna do the homeless thing, but in the summer and at the beach.



Good idea.. I might go for that too  Until then I can just live on my parents money


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Diet and training are looking right on babes! Keep it up!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks Jen  I'm having a rest day from weights today, which sucks..  I'm just sitting on my butt studying and it's friggin frustrating. Will go spinning tonight I think, to take care of all my extra energy


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

Morning babe. Jsut wanted to pop in and say hello. You Hotty


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey you  Glad to see you here  Today you can call me almond girl  Damnit, they are eeeevil


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

hey almond girl.
when are you heading to to see Eggs?
where are you two going?
how long will you be seeing him for?
maybe we will come to see you two


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey almond girl----just kidding!!!

Wanted to say Hi


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Aww, that would be amazing. But he is coming over here this time  But I might go over there in April.. Shh , don't tell Eggs, he says I need to save my money for our summer together 
I would sooo love to meet you both  Tell your honey I said hi


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Stace  I know, I've had 20 almonds today  It's not all bad, but I was trying to stay away from them  My excuse is that I'm studying so damn hard today though  I've been in such a study mode and have been doing really well getting all the damn info in


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 14, 2004)

how about you two head over to Toronto in July?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL almond girl, there are worse things to be addicted to, and better things too - like eggs


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> LOL almond girl, there are worse things to be addicted to, and better things too - like eggs


 
at least its not an entire jar of natty pb!  I have a hard time keeping that around! 
mmm you love your eggies too?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

J'bo- I'd love to, but I've already told you we're spending the summer in either Greece or Sweden  We can't afford to fly there and back like that, we're poor students 

Hiker- haha, yep, I sure am addicted to my Eggs  

Jen- oooh, an entire jar? I don't buy pb anymore cause I do the same thing  Yep, I love my eggs and my Eggs


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Thursday 15th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1/2 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5.5 oz chicken
veggies
2 slices cheese

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 5:
5 oz chicken 
veggies
2 slices cheese

Meal 6:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

1530 cals
221g protein 60%
55g carbs 15%
41g fat 25%

Workouts:
*Weights:
- DB benchpress: 3x7-8
- Cable X flyes: 3x8
- Single leg extention: 3x8
- Narrow leg press: 3x8-10
- Shoulder presses: 3x8 (drop set)
- Lateral raises: 4x8
- Tricep pushdowns: 3x8
- Over head cable press: 3x8

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home, 20mins

Tummy is feeling weird and bloated today, doesn't look very bloated though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 15, 2004)

Yah i know what you mean about being a poor student  hey i am not a student though  anyways we will figure out a meeting place sometime i hope 

Glad to see everything is on track again for you. When does your school year finish?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha, yeah, it's a good thing I'm still able to live at home cause if I didn't there's no way I'd be able to by plane tickets like I have  Yeah, we'll find a way to meet soon enough 

Yep, it feels good to be back on track.. I'm not prioritating cardio at all this week though, have a big ass exam tomorrow 
Um, my school year ends in the beginning of June.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

Best of luck with that exam hun!  study hard!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Hottie


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

Hey Jenny!! 
I Wanted to wish you luck on your exam tomorrow!!!! 

You will do great!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 15, 2004)

Jen- Thanks!  I'm studying so hard my head is getting dizzy  I started too late though, I have a tendency to do that 

Justin- Hey yourself sexy  

Stace- Thanks babe  Great is a stretch


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> anyways we will figure out a meeting place sometime i hope


umm..how 'bout the 'O' this FALL??????
Kris and I are already planning on being there....y'all?
c'mon! It will be great!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

B, that would be fun.. Justin and I might both be in school in Sweden though.. We'll see..


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 16, 2004)

beter find a way, lady!
Gotta have my two most favorite Swedish women at the same place!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

Jenny, you have a competition thread so you are planning on competeing? Where and when?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

JJJ- This is the IM online competition section, where IM people compete to inprove their shape. It has nothing to do with IRL comps. I don't have any competition plans.. yet


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

"IM Online Competition
If you want to compete, start a journal here!"


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Boy, you are clueless  It's "the Ironmagazine online competition, if you want to compete in the IM online comp, start a journal here. " We just posted update pics and everything


----------



## JJJ (Jan 16, 2004)

What the diddlio? I still cant figure out if you are messing with me. I see that you got dated pix, but noone else has got them?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 16, 2004)

Me, messing with anybody? 

No, there is a real IM comp 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=25785&perpage=30&pagenumber=1:


----------



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2004)

Yesterday I did my exam  It actually went pretty well and I'll be surprised if I didn't make it  I won't know in like 3 weeks though  Which is kinda rediculous.

I didn't follow my meal plan yesterday and had a real cheat meal last night  It felt good and I actually don't feel guilty about it. I need those things to keep my sanity and to make me stay motivated to do the plan. Me and a friend rented a movie and had some goodies  It was just what I needed after a stressful week of non stop studying. If I made this exam I think I'm going to get myself a medal or something , a week ago I thought it would be impossible, I really did. It makes me feel good, cause it proves that I really have the power to make things happen if I give it my all  Well, I shouldn't say too much before the results are in 

Justin won't be able to go to school here in fall, which really made me feel sad, but I'm dealing with it. I think I might actually be able to go there for school, I found a college with only a lower tutition that has all the things I want to study! It's really exciting and I'd love to go there! This coming week I'll do some research and talk to my school and see if there's any way to go as an exchange student and that way not have to pay. We'll see.. I'll keep you posted


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

everything will work out Im sure  you have my best wishes! 
and Im glad to here that you listened to yourself and didnt feel bad about slipping on the diet. todays another day. Have a great one hun!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 17, 2004)

Saturday 17th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 3:
5.5 oz lean beef
veggies

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 5:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- CG rows: 3x8
- WG rows: 3x8
- Deadlifts: 3x10-12
- Leg curls: 3x8
- Bicep DB curls: 3x8
- Barbell curls: 3x8
- Crunches: 3x15
- Plank holds: 2xfailure

*Cardio:
- AM: 45 min spinning
- 30min on stepper
- biking to gym and home. CRAZY slippery, I fell on my butt  It's a good thing I still have some isolation (AKA fat ) to fall on. I didn't hurt myself because of it, I landed on one of my butt cheeks, I was pretty impressed by my fall technique  Am expecting a pretty blue bruise


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

and people say I beat you 

Haha, just playing.  But I swear, you come back with lots more bruises than I sent you out with.  Er, except that one time we were playing Kubb and I dropped you.   Still get a twine of bad feeling and wanting to kiss it better when I think of that.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2004)

Haha, I don't really show my butt cheeks to people, so I don't think you need to worry about anyone thinking you've been beating me


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2004)

Sunday 18th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal

Meal 2:
5 oz white fin fish
veggies

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 slice whole grain bread

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*weights:
*Cardio:
- 60 min spinning


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

Just wanted to say you are doing great Jenny!! You've been an inspiration to me, especially after seeing your midway pics! What a difference! Great job!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2004)

Aww, thanks Rock  You are too sweet!
I've been feeling like cheating ever since my cheat day on Friday. It set off some cravings, big time!! 
Today I missed gym cause I've been doing some major research for applying to James Madison University in Virginia (www.jmu.edu ). It's a whole friggin process and I need a lot of documents.. Application needs to be in on Feb 1st  Hopefully I'll be able to take the TOEFL test before that.. But hey, if Justin and I transfer there we can have IM gatherings every month


----------



## Jenny (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> everything will work out Im sure  you have my best wishes!
> and Im glad to here that you listened to yourself and didnt feel bad about slipping on the diet. todays another day. Have a great one hun!



Ooh, I didn't see this yesteday!  Thanks Jen, you are very sweet  It's really stressful this college application thing 
I hope you had a great weekend


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 18, 2004)

jenny.
glad to hear that your planing away 
p.s i saw your butt cheeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 18, 2004)

That's great Jen. That would be awesome if you got into James Madison. We would all go to the gym together!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2004)

Monday 19th:

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal small apple

Meal 2:
5 oz salmon
veggies
1 slice whole grain bread
1 apple

Meal 3:
1 dl whey
4 fish oil

Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/3 cup oatmeal
1 apple

Workouts:
*Weights: Push
- Incline db press: 3x8
- Pec deck: 3x8
- Up right rows: 3x8
- Rear delt raise: 3x8-10
- Narrow squats: 3x12
- Leg extension: 3x8
- V-bar pushdowns: 3x8
- Kickbacks: 3x8

*Cardio:
- biking to gym and home, 20 mins


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks guys, it's a pain to apply though. I need a TOEFL test to prove my english skills and it looks like I need to go to friggin Berlin, Germany, next week to take it


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

really Germany? thats exciting to be able to travel eh?


----------



## JJJ (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh yeah, one of those TEOFL tests.  Arent your grades in English A and B enough? Guess not... 

Anyhow, bring me back some tax-free beer, whiskey and chocolate.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2004)

Well Jen, it wouldn't be a pleasure trip.. I would just have to fly there in the morning, take the test and then fly back. So it's just a ton of money for a piece of paper that I need 

JJJ, TOEFL, Test Of English as a Foreign Language.. I even went to a bilingual gymnasieskola, but it's not enough I think 
Haha, I don't condone on use of alcohol and chocolate, but I can bring you home some proteinpowder


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Owie!! Read about your bike fall-- I bet you do have a good bruise on your toosh!! Sorry sweetie!

That really sucks you have to go to England to take a test. 

Hope your having a good Monday!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Well Jen, it wouldn't be a pleasure trip.. I would just have to fly there in the morning, take the test and then fly back. So it's just a ton of money for a piece of paper that I need



 oh my!! that would be a bit of a trouble then! 
Hope it all works out!


----------



## JJJ (Jan 19, 2004)

Jenny, why dont you take the nighttrain down there, take the test and then chill for a couple of days in Berlin? See the sight and whatever. I def would. And make a friend join you, youd have a lot of fun for sure.

Make it a vodka MRP.  And if theres no such thing, Im gonna invent one =)


----------



## Jenny (Jan 19, 2004)

Stace, thanks.. I've been having a pretty good Monday  I hope you're having a good Monday 

Jen, thanks. I know, it's pretty insane, but that's what a girl has to do to be with her love 

JJJ, I have to be in school the day after, so it's not possible. I checked it out though and if I don't want to share the bedroom with 6 strangers it'll be around 2000 SEK one-way. SAS will fly me there for 1950 SEK.. But thanks, it could have been a good idea


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad to hear all is going good in the love life, and fitness part! You really are an inspiration... Your before and after pics blew me away! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Jill! 

People, I don't need to take the TOEFL!!  Not the SAT either, I'm good to go!  I might even be able to get a semester as an exchange program, which would mean I wouldn't need to pay a dime  haha, it looks like I'll be an american college girl next semester


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

really? jenny i am so happy for you i am crying


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

Aww, Jenny, you are too cute  Well, I'm not accepted yet, and Justin hasn't even applied yet. But it looks like things will work out


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

Jenny that is AWESOME oppurtunity!! way to go hun!  Im so happy for you!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks Jen!  I don't know if I'm able to go as an exchange student yet, but it is still awesome!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)

JENNY OMG!!! THATS AWESOME NEWS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 20, 2004)

lets all do a pre dance for jenny  celebration


----------



## Stacey (Jan 20, 2004)




----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

YAY!!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I've gotta agree with that!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

THANKS guys!  I know!!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 20, 2004)

Wednesday 21st:

No carb day

Meal 1:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 4:
5 oz white fin fish
veggies

Workouts:
*Weights: Pull
- WG lat pulldown: 3x8-10
- CG lat pulldown: 3x8-10
- SLDL: 3x10
- Leg curls: 3x8
- Cable curls: 2x8
- Hammer curls: 2x8
- Back extension: 3x8-10

*Cardio:
- AM: 40min powerwalk
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 20, 2004)

g'morning, Ms hottie!
Congrats on the going to school here!
U-n-Justin HAVE to go to Vegas for the 'O' this fall!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 22, 2004)

Apparently I can not edit my message for meals yesterday.. 

I had another meal yesterday:
Meal 4:
7 whites, 1 yolk
veggies


----------



## Jenny (Jan 22, 2004)

Thursday 22nd:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal
1 grapefruit

Meal 2:
5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds

Meal 3:
7 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup oatmeal 
1 grapefruit

Meal 4:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*Weights:
*Cardio:
-45 min spinning

I know my meals are weak today  I've been doing far more important things than eating


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 22, 2004)

hey jenny girl.
just wanted to drop in before i leave and say have a good week.
good luck on searching more info on living near the hun.
kisses to you 
 talk to you in 10 days


----------



## Jenny (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks honey!  
I just talked to the international coordinator at my uni and he said that I'll probably be able to go on an exchange program  I wouldn't have to pay for tuition at all 

HAVE A GREAT TRIP and take lots of pics


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey girly! That is so exciting about the exchange program for you, I bet you are just about bursting with excitement!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes Hiker, I am  But it's not final yet and when it is I'll be the happiest girl in the world! 

Thanks


----------



## Jenny (Jan 23, 2004)

Okay, latest news  I went to see my international coordinator today that needed to nominate me for the exchange. About two hours later I got an email saying he had nominated me  So now it's all just up to JMU exchange admission and I don't think that'll be a problem since I've already talked to them and stuff. Since I'm the first one coming over from Sweden I'll be my Uni's testpilot  Haha, this is so great!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 23, 2004)

Friday 23rd:

Meal 1:
7whites, 1 yolk
veggies

Meal 2:
1 dl whey
3 fish oil

Meal 3:
5 oz chicken
veggies
10 almonds
1 grapefruit

Workouts:
*cardio:
- 40 min powerwalk in AM
- 30 min powerwalk PM


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

Jenny thats great news!! Im sure that its going to all work out!  

diet looks great so far for today!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

oh wow!! Thats great news Jenny!!!!! I'm soo happy for you!! I know your floating in the air right now!!   YEAH!!!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Okay, latest news  I went to see my international coordinator today that needed to nominate me for the exchange. About two hours later I got an email saying he had nominated me  So now it's all just up to JMU exchange admission and I don't think that'll be a problem since I've already talked to them and stuff. Since I'm the first one coming over from Sweden I'll be my Uni's testpilot  Haha, this is so great!




That's is awesome news , sweetie!  So cool!  I'm wishing you  the best of luck!

Soon, Jenny is going to become Americana!


----------

